# Florida Fishing 2010



## Fischmäulchen (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Boardies,

wer ist wann und wo dieses Jahr in Florida zum Angeln?

Und habt ihr die neuen Gepäck-Rules mitbekommen für Flüge nach USA?|kopfkrat

Lieben Gruss
Fischmäulchen


----------



## frogile (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo, 
ich bin gerade in Florida. Hab jedoch nur Rollen und Koeder mitgenommen (nicht im Handgepaeck) und das war alles kein Problem.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi,

dann mal viel Spass und gute Fänge in Florida. Wo bist du denn genau und auf was fischt du?

Mit den neuen Gepäckbestimmungen meine ich, dass beinahe alle Airlines von 2 auf 1 Gepäckstück(e) pro Person reduziert haben. Bisher konnte man wenigstens seine Angelruten anstatt einem Koffer mitnehmen.
Wir konnten dies bei unserer Buchung für dieses Jahr nur noch bei IBERA auf alter Basis haben.

Mit welcher Fluggesellschaft bist du denn geflogen?

Laut den WebCams scheint es ganz schön windig zu sein und auch die Temperaturen schwanken enorm.


----------



## frogile (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Wir hatten schon lange vorgebucht, weshalb wir noch 2 Koffer mitnehmen konnten. Wusste nicht, dass man anstatt einem zweiten Koffer die Angelruten mitnehmen kann. Jetzt hab ich halt 2 halb leere Koffer .
Geflogen bin ich mit Lufthansa.

Ich bin in Crystal River, ist direkt am Wasser und ungefaehr auf der Hoehe von Orlando. Die Temperaturen sind im Moment wirklich sehr niedrig. 11 Grad anstatt normalen 23 Grad. Und im Moment regnet es auch noch. Nicht so dolle heute.

Ich angel eigentlich auf alles. Bass, Snook, Redfish.

Fangen wuerde ich noch gerne Tarpon und Jacks.

Leider habe ich kein eigenes Boot, weshalb ich mein Glueck vom Ufer versuchen muss, was nicht gerade sehr einfach ist.


----------



## Sockeye (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Und habt ihr die neuen Gepäck-Rules mitbekommen für Flüge nach USA?|kopfkrat



Alaska ist auch USA, und da sind 2 Koffer a 23kg + Angelruten als Sportgepäck kein Problem..(in der Holzklasse)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## frogile (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Meines Wissens ab 2010 nicht mehr. Nur noch 1 Koffer.


----------



## guifri (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo Petra,
sorry, dass ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe.
Also bei meinem Flug (airberlin) geht ein Gepäckstück (heißt jetzt nur noch Piece-Concept und nicht mehr two-piece-concept#d) bis 23 kg.

Diese Gepäckstück bis 32 kg upgegradet kostet 25 € bzw 25 $ je Strecke. 

Das zweite Gepäckstück bis 23 kg kostet noch mal jeweils 40 € je Strecke. Tolle Geschichte:r

Golfgepäck bis 30 kg kostet ebenfalls 40 € je Strecke.


Ich habe mir jetzt diese Tasche besorgt, da ich im Regelfall mind. 2 mal im Jahr irgendwo mit Angelzeug hinfliege..

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bag-Boy-Travel-C...DE_Sport_Golf_Golftaschen?hash=item56390fa67c

Da habe ich (bereits jetzt schon) meine Jenzi-Bazooka (auf 1,30m geschoben drin). Ich habe alle meine Ruten auf eine Transportlänge von max 1,30 m zusammengekauft. Passt wunderbar in dieses GOLF-Bag und habe Platz genug, die Tasche auf 30 kg zu pimpen. Und das geht dann halt als Golfgepäck mit.

http://files.tradoria.de/f59e90f473172a10827df97e5306c4d6/images/591034_299308.jpg

Vorsicht auch beim
Handgepäck

Aus Gründen der Sicherheit sowie der Bequemlichkeit ist nur ein Handgepäckstück pro Person in der Kabine gestattet. Das Handgepäck darf maximal ein Gewicht von 6 kg (mit Laptop: 8 kg) aufweisen und die Abmessungen dürfen 55 cm x 40 cm x 20 cm nicht überschreiten.

Bis spätestens in Florida.......:m|wavey:


----------



## sei (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ich bin Anfang September 2009 für 2 Wochen in Florida (Miami, Key West und dann eine Woche fort Myers); auch zum angeln. Wie ist das mit dem Rückflug? 
Letztes Jahr haben wir uns geärgert, daß wir nicht 2 Koffer wegen Klamotteneinkäufen und Angelgerät mitgenommen haben. Die haben uns bei einchecken nämlich gefragt, ob wir nicht nen 
2. Koffer hätten, Anzahl der Koffer wäre egal; auch das Gesamtgewicht!|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



frogile schrieb:


> Wir hatten schon lange vorgebucht, weshalb wir noch 2 Koffer mitnehmen konnten. Wusste nicht, dass man anstatt einem zweiten Koffer die Angelruten mitnehmen kann. Jetzt hab ich halt 2 halb leere Koffer .
> Geflogen bin ich mit Lufthansa.
> 
> Da hattet ihr echt noch Glück, denn auch Lufthansa stellte um!
> ...



Grüsse aus cold munich!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Alaska ist auch USA, und da sind 2 Koffer a 23kg + Angelruten als Sportgepäck kein Problem..(in der Holzklasse)
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



Hi Sockeye,

mhhhhmmmm ALASKA weis ich jetzt nicht genau, aber wie ich meinen Mann kenne, ist der bereits an der Recherche dran! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Guifri = Schlitzohr!!!!

Robert grübelt jetzt bestimmt auch schon darüber, wie er sein Angelequipment in ein Golfpack pressen könnte!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> Ich bin Anfang September 2009 für 2 Wochen in Florida (Miami, Key West und dann eine Woche fort Myers); auch zum angeln. Wie ist das mit dem Rückflug?
> Letztes Jahr haben wir uns geärgert, daß wir nicht 2 Koffer wegen Klamotteneinkäufen und Angelgerät mitgenommen haben. Die haben uns bei einchecken nämlich gefragt, ob wir nicht nen
> 2. Koffer hätten, Anzahl der Koffer wäre egal; auch das Gesamtgewicht!|kopfkrat



Hallo SEI,

meintest du September 2010? Mit welcher Fluggesellschaft fliegst du denn? Beim Rückflug gilt das Gleiche - wenn du jedoch den Rückflug in USA buchen solltest, pass gut auf, denn die Amis sind noch verrückter mit den neuen Gepäckgebühren!


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Moin!

Bin ab dem 11.03 drei Wochen im Großraum Cape Coral unterwegs. 

Hab noch vor dem 31.12 gebucht und so noch meine zwei Koffer bei Airberlin sicher.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin ab dem 11.03 drei Wochen im Großraum Cape Coral unterwegs.
> 
> Hab noch vor dem 31.12 gebucht und so noch meine zwei Koffer bei Airberlin sicher.



Hast du auch noch Glück gehabt! Ist halt doof, da wir einen Koffer allein für Angelzubehör brauchen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Aber, nur zurück oder?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Aber, nur zurück oder?



Wenn du Hin- und Rückflug gleichzeitig vor der neuen Bestimmung gebucht hast, dann gilt dies doch auch beim Rückflug, oder???


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ich meine die Angelsachen


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Nehmt Ihr auch Angelsachen mit hin?
Wenn nein, dann könnt Ihr Euch ja vor Ort einfach irgend einen 
Billigkoffer kaufen und halt einmal die Gepäckgebühr zahlen.

Den Koffer kann man hier dann ja wegebayen oder sowas...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Oh ich bin blond!
Da hast du Recht - mein Mann lässt jetzt schon viele Sachen vor Ort beim Bootsverleiher, blos damit wir keinen Ärger beim Transport bekommen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr auch Angelsachen mit hin?
> Wenn nein, dann könnt Ihr Euch ja vor Ort einfach irgend einen
> Billigkoffer kaufen und halt einmal die Gepäckgebühr zahlen.
> 
> Den Koffer kann man hier dann ja wegebayen oder sowas...



Wir nehmen allein einen Koffer mit 23 kg mit nach USA und zurück kommen dann die Einkäufe noch mit!|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

So ist auch mein Plan. Wenn ich nicht schon nen gescheiten Koffer 
hätte würde der Hinflug wohl nur mit Handgepäck statt finden.


----------



## Nick_A (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Nachdem die ersten Fluggesellschaften im letzten Jahr bereits ihre Gepäckbestimmungen geändert haben, hab ich sicherheitshalber beim Hinflug gleich alle meine Ruten mitgenommen, die ich die nächsten Jahre in USA brauche.

Diese Ruten hab ich dann auch gleich drüben gelassen...so hab ich immer 14 (oder 15?) Ruten vor Ort und wir haben keinen Stress mehr mit den dummen Fluglinien (und mit dem Schleppen).

Zusätzlich hab ich noch Wurfnetz, Blei, Haken, Köderchen, etc. mit insgesamt ca. 35kg ebenfalls "drüben" gelagert.....so muss ich FAST nur noch Rollen, teure Köder und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten mitnehmen.

---> Und "zurück" haben wir dadurch auch mehr Platz  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

So viele Ruten für das bisschen Heringsangeln 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cfdZcaiH3Q&feature=related


----------



## Sockeye (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi ihr Florida Fans,

ich bin am Familienurlaub 2011 Planen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Ich suche ein Ferienhaus:

- entweder 2 oder 4 Schlafzimmer (4bzw. 8 Personen)
- Bootsanleger (möglw. mit Boot bzw Verleih in der Nähe)
- eigener Pool
- Auf den Keys gelegen
- Möglichst unter 1000$/Woche (1600$ bei 4 SZ)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

hi sockeye.

ferienhäuser in den keys sind meist recht teuer. je nach reisezeit wird das nix mit unter 1000 $ die woche. guck mal bei fewo-direkt.de, da findet man normalerweise, was man so sucht.

ach so, noch was. wenn es tatsächlich ein familienurlaub und kein angelurlaub werden soll, nimm nicht die keys. das haben wir letztes jahr gemacht, für nichtangler ist einfach zu wenig angebot für einen längeren zeitraum.

man hat weite strecken um zum outlet, vergnügungsparks etc. zu kommen.


schreib doch mal zu welcher reisezeit, du hin willst und wie alt die mitreisenden so sind. dann wird´s etwas einfacher.





Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi ihr Florida Fans,
> 
> ich bin am Familienurlaub 2011 Planen.
> 
> ...


----------



## guifri (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So viele Ruten für das bisschen Heringsangeln
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cfdZcaiH3Q&feature=related




ja ja..der robert hat 15 ruten und immer noch keinen gescheiten tarpon gelandet.|bigeyes

robert, das machen wir diesen mai zu zweit, das muss doch mal klappen:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Geht ja garnicht 
Bin mal gespannt ob es bei uns klappt. Die Jacks ziehen ja wie 
wild durch die Kanäle und lassen sich mal eben vom Dock aus zupfen.


----------



## Norge Fan (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Bei mir/uns geht`s am 21.03. los nach Florida.   

Fliegen mit der Schwester meiner Frau,sie will dort heiraten:l.   
Ob ich da zum Fischen komme weiß ich noch nicht
,aber meine Frau kennt ja mein "einziges" Laster .....................mal sehen .   

Das sie mich aber im in einen der riesigen Angel-Shops morgens absetzen muß weiß sie schon.    

Das rausholen aus denen wird dann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas schwieriger :q.  

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Sockeye (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> ach so, noch was. wenn es tatsächlich ein familienurlaub und kein angelurlaub werden soll, nimm nicht die keys.



Meine Family ist happy wenn die im Pool und Meer planschen können. Ich bin happy wenn ich mit dem Boot zum Angeln fahren kann.

Reisezeit wird wohl im August sein für 3 Wochen.

Disney World und den ganzen anderen Touri Quatsch brauchen wir nicht. Daher die Keys.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi Alex, #h

is schon ein bisschen spät...darum schreib ich Dir morgen mal ein paar Antworten hier rein. Mit Deinen Preisvorstellungen gibt es grundsätzlich schon Häuser (auch auf den Keys)...mit Pool wird das dann aber meist nochmals um US$ 200 bis 400 pro Woche teurer. Mal schauen, was wir morgen finden können.

Jetzt geht´s aber erstmal ins Betti 

CU
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So viele Ruten für das bisschen Heringsangeln
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cfdZcaiH3Q&feature=related



Jaja...als Tacklefetischist brauch man(n) das aber  :q

Ausserdem...da ich da unten viel schleppe und immer min. 4 Ruten draussen habe macht das schon einiges an Rutenanzahl aus. Da man ja auch noch 1-2 Ersatzrütchen bzw. etwas leichtere Rütchen zum Dolphinschleppen braucht sind das dann alleine schon mind. 6 Schleppruten.

Dann noch 3 Spinnruten zum Köfi- und Kleinzeugsfischen (Jacks bis 5kg wunderbar zu machen...viel mehr geht mit "Hechtruten" nicht  ).

Dann zwei schwerere Spinnruten bis 300gr WG...für das Spinnen mit Köfis in der Strömung (da kommen dann die großen Jacks dran bis 15kg und mittlere Haichen auch noch machbar).

So, dann brauch man (zumindest ich :q) noch mind. eine Rute zum Highspeed-Jiggen auf Thunas....und jetzt sind wir schon bei 12 Ruten. :q

Die Schleppruten kann man dann ja auch noch zum Angeln unter den Brücken nehmen 

Ihr seht...so viel Tackle ist das gar nicht :q


----------



## Nick_A (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> ja ja..der robert hat 15 ruten und immer noch keinen gescheiten tarpon gelandet.|bigeyes
> 
> robert, das machen wir diesen mai zu zweit, das muss doch mal klappen:q



Jaja...ich weiß schon...diesmal klappt´s mit dem Ü150Pfund-Hering ! :m

Mein Problem war ja bisher nie das Haken von solchen Riesen, sondern "nur" das Hinterherfahren und Ausdrillen...das geht alleine so schlecht


----------



## guifri (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Jaja...ich weiß schon...diesmal klappt´s mit dem Ü150Pfund-Hering ! :m
> 
> Mein Problem war ja bisher nie das Haken von solchen Riesen, sondern "nur" das Hinterherfahren und Ausdrillen...das geht alleine so schlecht



Das machen wir mal nachmiittags/abends, wenn wir von den dicken sails und bull dolphins genug haben...ich steuer dann auch das boot#6

da ich meinen dicken hering quasi schon "abgehakt" habe, ist mein ziel definitiv trolling, trolling, jigging, trolling, driften mit livebait...|bigeyes aber für dich oder bei zu viel wind, können wir gerne den dicken heringen nachstellen


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Moin Nick!

War auch nur Spaß, ich verstehe durchaus warum man nie genug Ruten haben kann


----------



## Sockeye (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Mit Deinen Preisvorstellungen gibt es grundsätzlich schon Häuser (auch auf den Keys)...mit Pool wird das dann aber meist nochmals um US$ 200 bis 400 pro Woche teurer.



Moin Robert,

die paar Dollar mehr oder weniger sind nicht das KO Kriteruim. Hauptsache schön... 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi ihr Florida Fans,
> 
> ich bin am Familienurlaub 2011 Planen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,

auf den Keys muss man da schon mit ein bisserl mehr rechnen. Pool und Strand muss man gezielt suchen, aber da hilft dir GoggleEarth recht gut, um die Location zu orten.

Hier einmal ein Link von FEWODirect
http://www.fewo-direkt.de/search/refined/keywords:Florida+Keys/Ausstattung:Swimmingpool/Freizeitm%C3%B6glichkeiten:Angeln/Schlafzimmer:4*

und VacationRentals z.B. Marathon
http://www.vacationrentals.com/vacation-rentals/Marathon-Florida.html

Für Kids ist das Meer schon ein "must" und da gibt es nicht so viele Stellen auf den Keys.
KeyWest hat den längsten Strand, aber nicht überall ist das Baden schön, da alles voll mit Algen und Quallen ist.

In Marathon gibt es den Sombrero Beach, nicht besonders gross aber ganz nett.
Dann noch Bahia Honda State Park am Ende der 7Mile Bridge.
Sehr schön ist Islamorada (Sunset Drive) in der Nähe des Caloosa Cove Resorts.

Lieben Gruss
Petra


----------



## guifri (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Für Strandurlauber sind die Keys meines Erachtens tatsächlich suboptimal und überteuert.

Wir lieben Florida, aber als Familie würde ich nicht mehr Urlaub auf den Keys machen.
 (Zum Angeln sehr wohl)

Da bieten sich eher Orte wie Cape Coral (allerdings Fahrtweg zu den Stränden, aber die günstigsten und besten Häuser) Sarasota (z.B. Longboat Key) auf der Golfseite oder viele Orte auf der Atlantikseite (Fort Lauderdale, Jupiter, West Palm Beach etc.) an.

Bootsangeln kannst Du eigentlich überall da.


----------



## sei (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@Fischmäulchen:
Ich meinte natürlich im September 2010! Sorry!

Ich habe im Oktober 2009 gebucht und fliege mit Lufthansa. Werde mich mal erkundigen, wie es sich mit der Kofferregelung verhält. Hinflug ist nicht so tragisch, nehme eine Reiserute mit, die passt in den Koffer. Aber für den Rückflug würde ich dann schon ganz gerne 2 Koffer aufgeben mit dem ganzen neu erworbenen Tackle.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@sei
Normalerweise gelten die Bestimmungen bei Vertagsabschluss also dem Ticketkauf. Du müsstest ja bei deiner Bestätigung genau nachlesen können, wieviele Gepäckstücke vorgesehen sind.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> Für Strandurlauber sind die Keys meines Erachtens tatsächlich suboptimal und überteuert.
> 
> Wir lieben Florida, aber als Familie würde ich nicht mehr Urlaub auf den Keys machen.
> (Zum Angeln sehr wohl)
> ...



Da hast du schon Recht Guifri, dass es da nicht soooo kostspielig wird, jedoch denke ich das es Alex um das Angeln geht auf den Keys geht und da lässt sich schon ein Kompromiss finden, der halt leider etwas mehr kostet. Aber Alex packt das schon |wavey: GRINS


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Alex klick me:
http://www.vacationrentals.com/vacation-rentals/3888.html

http://www.vacationrentals.com/vacation-rentals/6221.html

http://www.vacationrentals.com/vacation-rentals/65512.html

http://www.vacationrentals.com/vacation-rentals/37950.html

http://www.vacationrentals.com/vacation-rentals/65214.html

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/search/refined/keywords:florida+keys/Schlafzimmer:4*/maxPrice/1600/currency/EUR


----------



## sei (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@Fischmäulchen
Muss mir das mal genau durchlesen! Vielen Dank.

Ich möchte von Key West aus eine Ausfahrt zum Hochseefischen starten. Kannst du mir da ein Boot empfehlen? Soweit ich weiss, fahrt ihr von Marathon aus?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Sockeye (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> , jedoch denke ich das es Alex um das Angeln geht auf den Keys geht und da lässt sich schon ein Kompromiss finden, der halt leider etwas mehr kostet. Aber Alex packt das schon |wavey: GRINS



Die Kosten sind natürlich ein Faktor. Aber, wie Petra bereits richtigweise bemerkt hat, geht es mir primär um das Angeln. Ich verzichte dafür auf meinen alljährlichen Alaska Trip. Da darf dann das Häuschen schon ein paar Dollar mehr kosten, speziell wenn es einen schönen Pool und/oder einen Strand vorzuweisen hat..

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Die Kosten sind natürlich ein Faktor. Aber, wie Petra bereits richtigweise bemerkt hat, geht es mir primär um das Angeln. Ich verzichte dafür auf meinen alljährlichen Alaska Trip. Da darf dann das Häuschen schon ein paar Dollar mehr kosten, speziell wenn es einen schönen Pool und/oder einen Strand vorzuweisen hat..
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



@Sockeye..

Ich will ja nicht unken, aber die Strände sind echt nix. Bahia Honda...war wohl mal von Dr. Beach prämiert. Aber das ist auf der Atlantik-Seite echt schmal (vielleicht war der mal breiter) und auf der anderen Straßen-Seite hat der den Charme von nem Baggersee...da guckst du immer auf die alte Brücke. Und die anderen Strände können ganz nett sein, sind aber mini.

Ich hoffe Deine Familie ist wirklich so tolerant und genügsam. Super Angelmöglichkeiten, gibt es auch ab Miami Richtung Norden. Da ist aufgrund der Infrastruktur UND der Strände einfach mehr geboten. Große Fische fängt man da auch.

Meine Familie würde mich nicht mehr zu einem längeren Urlaub auf die Keys begleiten. 

Macht aber insofern nichts, da ich  Ende Mai eine Woche zum Angeln ohne Frau und Kinder in Marathon bin und wir dafür im Juli/August 3 Wochen in Cape Coral mit Familie, super Haus, Pool und Boot sind:vik:

Da zahle ich in 3 Wochen soviel für Haus UND Boot wie letztes Jahr für 2 Wochen Haus in Key Largo ohne Boot (und das Haus war eigentlich ne Katastrophe...nicht auf den Bildern, aber live vor Ort...).


----------



## Sockeye (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> Super Angelmöglichkeiten, gibt es auch ab Miami Richtung Norden. Da ist aufgrund der Infrastruktur UND der Strände einfach mehr geboten. Große Fische fängt man da auch.
> 
> Meine Familie würde mich nicht mehr zu einem längeren Urlaub auf die Keys begleiten. .



Ich will auf keinen Fall Beratungsresistent sein 

Aber Cape Coral? Wenn ich mir dass so in Google Earth anschaue, ist das ein schnakenverseuchtes Sumpfgebiet mit millionen von Ferienhäusern, die selbst die Pools und Terrassen mit Moskitonetzen verammeln...


Das Gleiche gilt für die "Nord-ost-küste" oberhalb von Miami. Ist da nicht alles zubetoniert?


Ich lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen...möglichst mit Erfahrungswerten.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ich will auf keinen Fall Beratungsresistent sein
> 
> Aber Cape Coral? Wenn ich mir dass so in Google Earth anschaue, ist das ein schnakenverseuchtes Sumpfgebiet mit millionen von Ferienhäusern, die selbst die Pools und Terrassen mit Moskitonetzen verammeln...
> 
> ...




hi sockeye,

familyurlaubsmäßig war ich bisher 1 mal in fort myers beach, 3 mal in cape coral, 1 mal in sarasota, 1 mal in den keys.

von den 6 urlauben war der in den keys der schlechteste. 
cape coral ist sicherlich als stadt nicht die attraktivste. es ist eine wohnstadt. aber: wenn man ein haus mit bootsdock am kanal hat, sieht man natürlich die eigentliche schönheit von cape coral über die kanäle.

die häuser sind im regelfall groß und gepflegt. hinten am haus ist meistens ein pool mit screen (auf den keys eher selten). das heißt mücken- und sonstiger ungezieferschutz. sumpfig und mückenverseucht habe ich es da noch nicht erlebt. allein wegen der nähe zum meer ist es sowieso nicht so schlimm mit den mücken. das thema mücken scheint mir eh überbewertet zu sein. aber die screens nehmen auch einen teil der echt heftigen uv-strahlung ohne die sonne wegzunehmen.

preis-leistungsverhältnis der häuser unschlagbar.

wenn man dann das bootsdock (idealerweise auch schon ein boot) am haus hat, dann sollte man auf direkten und schnellen golf- bzw. flusszugang achten. mit boot bist du dann ruckzuck auf sanibel island. oder an sanibel island vorbei richting cayo costa etc...da gibt´s tolle strände.......und tolle fische!

und urbanes leben in fort myers, outlets etc. ist ebenfalls bequem zu erreichen.

sarasota ist ebenfalls sehr schön. hier gibt´s sogar kulturelles leben. die keys in der gegend sind auch sehr nett. anglerisch schätze ich es saisonabhängig etwas schwieriger ein. aber große fische werden auch hier gefangen.

ja und die atlantikküste...hier war ich nur auf der durchreise und 2 tage am strand von south miami. aber es gibt z.B. in fort lauderdale, ähnlich wie in cape coral, waterfront homes, die sehr nett aussehen. und fischmäßig hat die atlantikseite die gleichen fischarten zu bieten, wie die keys...allerdings mangels aufenthalt kann ich hier auch nur aus foren erzählen, wo du besser selber mal liest...hier gibt´s für alle regionen in florida fishing reports

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/

und dann gibt´s noch den panhandle, da gibt es hier mitglieder, die wissen da mehr (einer lebt glaube ich da)...soll auch schön sein 

ich sag mal so. die keys sind schön und auch da kann man gut urlaub machen. aber ich persönlich würde keinen familienurlaub mehr dort verbringen wollen. das kann aber für jeden anders sein. wer das haus und den pool eh nicht verlassen will, ist auch da gut aufgehoben.

fakt ist aber: ein boot ist ein absolutes muss auf den keys. die riffe sind für die familien immer ein erlebnis (wenn klare wasserbedingungen da sind). schnorcheln geht super.

ansonsten wird man bekloppt...es geht straßentechnisch halt immer nur rechts oder links rum

ich guck gleich mal, ob ich noch nette fotos aus cape coral/myers beach habe.


----------



## guifri (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Cape Coral...


----------



## guifri (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

cape coral


----------



## guifri (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

hier mal die häuser, wo wir waren und noch sein werden

unser nächstes domizil... http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p518133


hier waren wir schon (sehr zufrieden)

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/USA/urlaub-ferienhaus-Cape-Coral/p26475.htm


tolller preis (Objekt Biarritz...älter, aber alles in Schuss und gut gelegen) 
http://www.seabim.com/start_de.htm


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Danke Gufi!

Wie soll ich jetzt noch pennen?! noch 22 und der Rest von heute 


@ Nick_A

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag #6


----------



## guifri (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Robert? Geburtstag?...............Äh..alles Gute...

Dann hast du ja zeitgleich mit meiner Frau Geburtstag...na sowas#6

@ Kai...

Wo bist Du denn genau? So langsam scheint ja jeder Mal im Lauf des Jahres in Florida aufzuschlagen. Das ist gut...

Ich habe schon ne Geschäftsidee für Florida, falls ich hier mal in den Sack haue. Da sind deutsche Touris gut für..ich verrate nur noch nicht, worum es geht, bevor mir noch  einer die Idee klaut .

Nein, es ist keine Angelguiding..ich mache mein Hobby doch nicht zum Beruf|sagnix


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ich werde mich in CapeCoral herumtreiben. 
Werde aber bestimmt auch einen Trip runter zu den Keys machen.


----------



## guifri (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich werde mich in CapeCoral herumtreiben.
> Werde aber bestimmt auch einen Trip runter zu den Keys machen.



Für die Gegend ist März eine gute Ausgangslage zum Angeln...Guckst du hier

http://www.thebaitbox.com/Species Availability.htm

Bericht ist natürlich Pflicht!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

so, jetzt kommich wieder mit meinem Kommentar!!! 

Also Cape Corel war für mich die echte Hölle, wir hatten zwar ein traumhaftes Haus und auch preislich muss ich Guifri Recht geben alles nicht zu toppen. Nur die Gegend war für mich ein Alptraum.

Wogegen ich Fort Myers Beach nur empfehlen kann - dort haben wir immer im Vorfeld unseren Eheurlaub verbracht, bevor es anschließend zum NonLimitFishing auf die Keys ging.
Es gibt dort wunderschöne Häuschen mit Boatsdock und die Family muss nur die Strasse überqueren und ist am Traumstrand. Schöne Wellen zum Planschen, man kann schwimmen oder Spazierengehen soweit das Auge reicht. Wenn man Lust verspürt abends Essen oder in eine Bar zu gehen gibt es hier ein reichhaltiges Angebot. Ausserdem sind kleinere Malls zum Bummeln vorhanden bzw. in ca. 3 Stunden wäre man in Miami um Ausflüge (Ft. Lauderdale Hafen, Miami Seaquarium ....) und Shoppingtouren (grosse Malls) zu machen. Für Kids echt ein Highlight (da zähl ich mich gern zu den Kids) die Evergladestouren mit den Airboats.
http://www.fewo-direkt.de/search/refined/keywords:ft+myers+beach/Ausstattung:Swimmingpool/Schlafzimmer:4*

Auf den Keys findest du zwar ganz nette Strandabschnitte nur zum Schwimmen sind diese Ecken nie und nimmer vergleichbar mit Ft. Myers oder Miami usw. Unheimlich viel Seetang, Quallen und sonstiges Zeug.

Es kommt allgemein darauf an wo das angebotene Häuschen steht, kurzer Blick auf GoogleEarth zwecks Lage und wenn es geht den kommunikativen Austausch, damit einen nicht grosse Pleiten erwarten (dafür ist der Urlaub echt zu kostspielig).


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> @Fischmäulchen
> Muss mir das mal genau durchlesen! Vielen Dank.
> 
> Ich möchte von Key West aus eine Ausfahrt zum Hochseefischen starten. Kannst du mir da ein Boot empfehlen? Soweit ich weiss, fahrt ihr von Marathon aus?!|kopfkrat



Hallo sei,

leide habe ich hierzu keinerlei persönliche Empfehlung, da wir unser Boot in Marathon buchen und auch nur von dort aus unsere Touren unternehmen.

http://boatrentalsofkeywest.com/
http://boatrentalskeywest.com/index.html
http://www.boatrentalskw.com/boat-rentals-key-west/


----------



## Sockeye (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Also Cape Corel war für mich die echte Hölle, wir hatten zwar ein traumhaftes Haus und auch preislich muss ich Guifri Recht geben alles nicht zu toppen. Nur die Gegend war für mich ein Alptraum.



Wir müssen die Bedürfnisse userer Ehefrauen natürlich auch befriedigen, daher wäre es mir wichtig, warum CapeCoral für dich ein Alptraum aus weiblicher Sicht war....
Es wäre schön, wenn du dazu mehr schreiben könntest.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Wir müssen die Bedürfnisse userer Ehefrauen natürlich auch befriedigen, daher wäre es mir wichtig, warum CapeCoral für dich ein Alptraum aus weiblicher Sicht war....
> Es wäre schön, wenn du dazu mehr schreiben könntest.
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



Cape Coral an sich..hat außer dem Strand am Fluss und ein paar verstreuten Restaurants an Umgebung nichts zu bieten. Ich denke, dass Petra das meint.

Aber, man ist jeweils so in ca. 30 minuten (mit Auto ODER Boot), in Ft. Myers Beach, Sanibel, Fort Myres -downtown- etc.

Ich gebe Petra insoweit recht, dass, wenn man in Ft. Myers Beach ein schönes Waterfront Home findet, dann ist das auch spitze, weil man innerhalb Ft. Myers Beach zu Fuß am Starnd UND im prallen Leben sein kann. Ft. Myers Beach ist insofern nachteilig, dass man mit dem Auto manchmal Schwierigkeiten hat, raus oder reinzukommen, da nur eine Straße durch Estero Island geht...aber das hat man auf den Keys natürlich auch. Obwohl im Sommer ist ja keine Hauptsaison so dass sich das höchstens am Wochenende (freitags bis sonntags) stärker bemerkbar machen dürfte.

Von daher ist Ft. Myers Beach MIT Waterfront Home natürlich eine sehr gute Wahl!:q Die Auswahl der guten Häuser ist aber auch hier stark einegschränkt.


----------



## sei (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@Fischmäulchen

Schon mal Vielen Dank!
-Ist es denn weit von Key West bis nach Marathon?

Ich bin übrigens zuerst in Key West und anschliessend noch eine Woche in Fort Myers. Kannst du in Fort Myers gute Stellen für das angeln vom Ufer aus empfehlen. Bin da eine Woche und möchte büschn vom Land aus angeln.|wavey:


----------



## guifri (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> @Fischmäulchen
> 
> Schon mal Vielen Dank!
> -Ist es denn weit von Key West bis nach Marathon?
> ...



ich bin zwar nicht fischmäulchen aber google maps kann jeder 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=key we...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl


Route nach/zu Marathon, FL, USA
47,8 Meilen – ca. 1 Stunde, 15 Minuten
Vorgeschlagene Routen




 Key West, FLUSA 

1. Nordost auf South St Richtung George St  171 ft 
2. Bei George St links abbiegen  0,3 Meilen 
3. Bei N Roosevelt Blvd rechts abbiegen  2,4 Meilen 
4. Bei FL-5 N/Overseas Hwy/US-1 N links abbiegen  45,0 Meilen 
5. Bei 37th St/37th St Gulf links abbiegen  0,1 Meilen 
6. 1. rechts auf Louisa St nehmen  249 ft 

 Marathon, FL 



Und zum Angeln in Ft. Myers (BEACH!)...geht nahezu überall (mit Lizens)...auf der pier in ft. myers beach ging es bisher ohne lizenz (und die pier birgt manch großen fisch)


----------



## sei (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Vielen Dank!#6

Habe bisher nur mit Blinker und Wobbler & Co. vom Strand und vom Pier aus auf Captiva Island gefischt.

Kannst du mir Tips zur Angelmethode, bzw. Köder geben?

Hab nur gesehen, daß viele mit lebendem Köfi geangelt (und gefangen) haben!


----------



## guifri (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!#6
> 
> Habe bisher nur mit Blinker und Wobbler & Co. vom Strand und vom Pier aus auf Captiva Island gefischt.
> 
> ...



Lebender KöFi ist immer eine vielversprechende Alternative. Je nachdem welche Fische dort gerade rumschwirren. Am Besten mit Sabiki-Rig KöFis fangen und gucken, was geht. Entweder an freier Schnur oder mit kleinem Bleigewicht den KöFi anbieten.

Aber auch halt die üblichen Montagen (freie Leine oder Bleigewicht) für Shrimps (lebend oder frozen), squid (frozen) oder natürlich Kunstköder oder Jigköpfe garniert mit shrimps machen die Fische auch schon mal an...Einfach mal gucken, was geht, oder bei den anderen abgucken, welche Methoden erfolgreich sind.

Fische, die (saisonabhängig) anzutreffen sind: Tarpons (spätes Frühjahr bis Sommermitte), spotted seatrouts, Crevalle Jacks, spanish mackerels etc., Haie und Rochen sind eigentlich immer in der Gegend. Beißzeit sind -wie überall in Florida- stark von den Gezeiten abhängig.


----------



## sei (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Was sind bitte Sabiki-Rigs??? Hab gesehen, daß die Jungs Köfis mit einem Wurfnetz fangen; ist es vielleicht das?|kopfkrat
Sorry, klingt vielleicht blöd, hab ich aber noch nie gehört!

Mit konservierten Shrimps aus der Tüte hab ich im letzten Jahr Welse gefangen. War echt krass; der Köder war keine Minute im Wasser und schon kam der Biss!
Interessant war, daß ich mit den Gulp-Shrimps dann nichts gefangen habe. Dachte mir die holst du, weil sie nicht so schnell verangelt sind bzw. besser am Haken halten! Nichts da; kein Biss mehr, als ich dann wieder die konservierten Shrimps angeködert habe gabs sofort wieder Bisse!


----------



## guifri (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> Was sind bitte Sabiki-Rigs??? Hab gesehen, daß die Jungs Köfis mit einem Wurfnetz fangen; ist es vielleicht das?|kopfkrat
> Sorry, klingt vielleicht blöd, hab ich aber noch nie gehört!
> 
> Mit konservierten Shrimps aus der Tüte hab ich im letzten Jahr Welse gefangen. War echt krass; der Köder war keine Minute im Wasser und schon kam der Biss!
> Interessant war, daß ich mit den Gulp-Shrimps dann nichts gefangen habe. Dachte mir die holst du, weil sie nicht so schnell verangelt sind bzw. besser am Haken halten! Nichts da; kein Biss mehr, als ich dann wieder die konservierten Shrimps angeködert habe gabs sofort wieder Bisse!



hi sei,

ich kann dir google und youtube wirklich wärmstens empfehlen. darüber kann man eine menge lernen und sehen und erfahren.

guckst du: Sabiki ist so ne Art Heringsvorfach. .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfbQq2xoT-g


----------



## guifri (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> Was sind bitte Sabiki-Rigs??? Hab gesehen, daß die Jungs Köfis mit einem Wurfnetz fangen; ist es vielleicht das?|kopfkrat
> Sorry, klingt vielleicht blöd, hab ich aber noch nie gehört!
> 
> Mit konservierten Shrimps aus der Tüte hab ich im letzten Jahr Welse gefangen. War echt krass; der Köder war keine Minute im Wasser und schon kam der Biss!
> Interessant war, daß ich mit den Gulp-Shrimps dann nichts gefangen habe. Dachte mir die holst du, weil sie nicht so schnell verangelt sind bzw. besser am Haken halten! Nichts da; kein Biss mehr, als ich dann wieder die konservierten Shrimps angeködert habe gabs sofort wieder Bisse!



das klingt mir sehr nach un den ungeliebten catfish mit ihren bösen stacheln...


----------



## sei (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hab ich schon gegoogelt und u. a. bei Youtube was gefunden!

Genau; die Biester mit den Stacheln waren fasst überall!#d 

Trotzdem fand ich das recht bemerkenswert, daß dann auf gulp gar nichts mehr ging! 
Sogar die ollen Welse haben da nicht drauf gebissen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi ich lebe noch!!!

Waren ja am WE in Berlin beim Norgetreffen.
Also ich fand Cape Coral wirklich schlimm, da ich zu anfangs selbst nicht beim Angeln mit dabei war und somit meine Zeit dort alleine verbringen musste. Ich war abgeschottet vom Leben, da die meisten Häuser Deutschen gehören und selten vermietet sind. Somit bist du komplett alleine dort, bis auf den wöchentl. Gärtner und Poolboy 
Für mich ist das Nichts, denn ich brauche Menschen um mich, mit denen ich mal Quatschen kann. Ausserdem sind Restaurants meist ab 21 Uhr bereits geschlossen (sogar der Mc Donalds). Guifri gebe ich Recht, wenn es um das Angeln geht, denn wenn du eine gutgelegene Location hast (immer vor Buchung per GoogleEarth orten) kommst du schnell vom Kanal ins Meer.
Der Ministrand von Cape Coral ist auch nicht gerade der Hit - nicht vergleichbar mit Ft. Myers Beach.
Ihr seht schon, ich bin ein totaler Fan von Ft. Myers Beach und für Kids ist der Strand dort echt ein Traum.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> @Fischmäulchen
> 
> Schon mal Vielen Dank!
> -Ist es denn weit von Key West bis nach Marathon?
> ...



Fort Myers vom Ufer |kopfkrat

du kannst vom Strand aus Angeln soweit du keine Badegäste belästigst, Ft. Myers Beach Peer, Sanibel am Peer, am Ende von Ft. Myers Beach gibt es eine Brücke zum Lovers Key State Park auch da angeln sie alle (die Lizenz brauchst du überall).


----------



## guifri (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Fort Myers vom Ufer |kopfkrat
> 
> du kannst vom Strand aus Angeln soweit du keine Badegäste belästigst, Ft. Myers Beach Peer, Sanibel am Peer, am Ende von Ft. Myers Beach gibt es eine Brücke zum Lovers Key State Park auch da angeln sie alle (die Lizenz brauchst du überall).



auf der pier in ft. myers beach brauchst du keine lizens, zumindest war es vor 2 jahren noch so...licensed pier...

auf sanibel brauchst du definitiv eine..(bin ich schon kontrolliert worden)


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass man einen expliziten, zusätzlichgen "Tarpoon Tag" braucht.

Lohnt sich der überhaupt?

Mich würden die Fiecher schon reizen, aber wie hoch sind die Cancen überhaupt? (so im 30 Meilen Umkreis von Cape Coral)

Oder sind die eh nur C&R?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass man einen expliziten, zusätzlichgen "Tarpoon Tag" braucht.
> 
> Lohnt sich der überhaupt?
> 
> ...




hi sockeye,

den tarpontag brauchst du nicht. hier ist c u r an der tagesordnung.

ich glaube mit dem tag kann man den entnehmen und zum taxidermisten geben. foodvalue ist nicht gegeben ;-)

achte nur drauf, falls du einen tarpon bis zum boot bekommst (ist schon nicht so einfach...man ist auf die urgewalt der viecher kaum vorbereitet), dass du ihn nicht an bord holst. das ist seit einigen jahren in florida verboten. man muss den fisch längsseits vom boot vom haken befreien, ein healing verpassen und ihn dann wieder schwimmen lassen.

und snookpermit brauchst du auch nicht. der ist durch das fischsterben aufgrund der kälte, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, für dieses jahr komplett gesperrt.

beim reeffishing darfst du nur noch circlehooks verwenden und musst ein ventingtool parat haben und und und...

am besten mal auf www.fwld.com gucken. da findest du sämtliche regulations für fishiumg und boating. ist nicht so ganz einfach..manchmal ist es sogar abhängig davon, ob man einen fisch mitnehmen darf, wo man ihn gefangen hat #c

Ergänzung: Tarpons sind von April bis August zahlreich im Pine Island Sound da. Der Boca Grande Pass ist auch locker zu schaffen von Cape Coral aus...einmal durch den Sanibel Causeway durch, an Sanibel vorbei..immer an der Wand lang


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Guifri du hast alles prima beantwortet. 
Tarpons sind sehr eigenwillige Tierchen, mal kommen sie, mal nicht. Robert hofft seit Jahren auf einen irren Drill.
Inzwischen fährt er ja total auf Sailfish ab GRINS!
Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass in der Nähe von Cape Coral die Haie sehr beissfreudig sind, Redfish in kapitaler Größe sind auch vorhanden.

Guifri wie war es denn bei Key Largo in der Tarponbay?


----------



## guifri (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Guifri du hast alles prima beantwortet.
> Tarpons sind sehr eigenwillige Tierchen, mal kommen sie, mal nicht. Robert hofft seit Jahren auf einen irren Drill.
> Inzwischen fährt er ja total auf Sailfish ab GRINS!
> Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass in der Nähe von Cape Coral die Haie sehr beissfreudig sind, Redfish in kapitaler Größe sind auch vorhanden.
> ...



Ich habe in dem Urlaub nur auf der Atlantikseite geangelt und auch nicht sehr viel...außer dem üblichen Kleinkram, hatte ich beim einzigen Trollingversuch an primitiver Ausrüstung einen Mahi Mahi und eine schönen Wahoo. Ansonsten war family and friends angesagt, so dass ich in dem Urlaub nicht so intensiv geangelt habe, da die Ausbeute direkt am Haus auch eher mager war. 

Im Backcountry von Cape Coral (Pine island sound etc.) gibt es jede Menge Fisch inkl. Snook udn Redfish. Ist aber nur mit guter Karte oder Guide zu machen, weil die Gewässer da sehr tricky (Untiefen) sind. 

Aber am Sanibel Causeway (Brücke) geht es ja schon gut..mal bei youtube gucken, da gibt´s nette Goliath Drills zu sehen:q

Haie sind da eigentlich immer unterwegs........


----------



## sei (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Habe noch eine Frage. Angellizenzen gibt es soweit ich weiss in jedem Angelladen und sogar im Wal-Mart. Sind die Lizenzen für die ganze Küste oder nur für bestimmte Küstengebiete gültig?


----------



## kopyto55 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi zusammen

bin bei meiner Recherche auf diese Diskussion gestossen, ziemlich interessant für mich, da ich ab 21.März für 3 Wochen in Florida bin... 

Das mit dem Gepäckstück ist echt doof, wollte mir noch eine Rute kaufen, aber mit der 1-Stück-Begrenzung rentierts nicht mehr wirklich. 

Kann ich denn in den Keys auch ein kleines Boot mieten und zu welchem Preis ? 

Danke 
Gruss


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Also ich würde es gleich mit einer kleinen Shopping-Tour im BassProShop verbinden. Kaufe dort deine Fishing License.
Adresse: 10040 Gulf Center DriveFort Myers, FL 33913
Preise:
Nonresident 7-Day Freshwater OR Saltwater Fishing License: $16.50 
Nonresident 12-Month Freshwater OR Saltwater Fishing License: $31.50 

Somit hast du eine komplette Lizenz für Fresh und Saltwater ohne Einschränkung auf bestimmte Küstengebiete.
Und zieh dir bitte die Florida Fish Regulations gut rein, denn sie sind hier ganz schön pienzig.


----------



## guifri (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> bin bei meiner Recherche auf diese Diskussion gestossen, ziemlich interessant für mich, da ich ab 21.März für 3 Wochen in Florida bin...
> 
> ...



je nach dem , wann und bei wem du den flug gebucht hast, kannst du mehr gepäck mitnehmen..am besten bei deiner airline erkundigen.

gib mal in google florida keys boat rental ein..da findest du jede menge bootsvermieter mit preisen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> bin bei meiner Recherche auf diese Diskussion gestossen, ziemlich interessant für mich, da ich ab 21.März für 3 Wochen in Florida bin...
> 
> ...



Wo denn auf den Keys genau würdest du gerne zum Angeln gehen?


----------



## kopyto55 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@guifri: 
AA nur ein Gepäckstück bis 23kg !!¨ich erinnere mich an die gute alte zeit als ich gratis 4 ruten inkl Rutenrohr (alles in US) gekauft transportieren durfte. 

@ fischmäulchen: bin flexibel, da wo ich am besten was fange vom Ufer aus... habe auch schon in den Kanälen von Marathon geangelt, ist schon krass wenn man die Haie, Rochen und Tarpons vor den Füssen rumschwimmen sieht... |uhoh:

Habe auch mal eine Yellowtail- Kutterausfahrt gemacht, was auch toll, weiss allerdings den anbieter nicht mehr. war kultig, alles nur Einheimische drauf und ich wurde angeschaut wie ein Giraffe im Zoo


----------



## sei (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@fischmäulchen.
Vielen Dank! Genauso hatte ich das auch vor! War letztes Jahr auch schon im Bass-Pro-Shop in Fort Myers! Ist echt der Hammer, wie im Paradies! :vik:
Kennst du evt. noch andere Angelshops in der Nähe?


----------



## guifri (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> @guifri:
> AA nur ein Gepäckstück bis 23kg !!¨ich erinnere mich an die gute alte zeit als ich gratis 4 ruten inkl Rutenrohr (alles in US) gekauft transportieren durfte.



Also ich hab bei airberlin nachgefragt, weil ich vor dem 01.01.10 gebucht habe, darf ich noch 2 gepäckstücke a 23 kg mitnehmen.

(ich hab´s schriftlich und nehm den ausdruck sicherheitshalber zum checkin mit).

sonst hätte ich es so wie auf seite 1 beschrieben gemacht. die "golf"tasche, die ich mir besorgt habe, ist echt cool, da geht ne menge inkl. rutentransportrohr (auf 130 cm geschoben) rein...

weil florida ganz ohne angelzeug geht nicht.

Diese Gepäckstück bis 32 kg upgegradet kostet 25 € bzw 25 $ je Strecke. 

Das zweite Gepäckstück bis 23 kg kostet noch mal jeweils 40 € je Strecke. Tolle Geschichte

Golfgepäck bis 30 kg kostet ebenfalls 40 € je Strecke.


Ich habe mir jetzt diese Tasche besorgt, da ich im Regelfall mind. 2 mal im Jahr irgendwo mit Angelzeug hinfliege..

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bag-Boy-Travel-C...DE_Sport_Golf_Golftaschen?hash=item563980d1f4

Da habe ich (bereits jetzt schon) meine Jenzi-Bazooka (auf 1,30m geschoben drin). Ich habe alle meine Ruten auf eine Transportlänge von max 1,30 m zusammengekauft. Passt wunderbar in dieses GOLF-Bag und habe Platz genug, die Tasche auf 30 kg zu pimpen. Und das geht dann halt als Golfgepäck mit.



Apropos...das rutenrohr ist inzwischen mit 9 Ruten gefüllt


----------



## kopyto55 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@guifri: 

geht das dann wirklich als Golfgepäck durch, obwohl manchmal gar kein golfgepäck dabei ist ? 

ja eben, habe überall wos wasser hat eine rute dabei :g

das problem ist einfach, wollte mir ein Rute zocken und die amis kennen ja kaum teleskop, da wirds wieder schwierig... da rentiert das ganze nicht mehr


----------



## guifri (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> @guifri:
> 
> geht das dann wirklich als Golfgepäck durch, obwohl manchmal gar kein golfgepäck dabei ist ?



bei airberlin muss man golfgepäck vorher anmelden. die gucken da nicht rein. und die flugsicherheit prüft ja beim röntgen nur, ob kein sprengstoff oder so was transportiert wird.

und eigentlich kann es auch egal sein. ob ich da nun 30 kg golfschläger oder angelruten transportiere ist dem flugzeug ja egal...und mir erst recht. ich mag kein golf...:g


----------



## Fridjof (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo Florida-Freunde,

nach 2 Wohnmobilurlauben in den USA wollen wir einen "sesshaften" Urlaub im April verbringen, und meine Frau und ich haben uns ein Ferienhaus in Cape Coral am Shamrocklake gemietet.

Habe schon gelesen, dass dort ab 21 Uhr die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt werden, aber wir wollen ja mit dem Auto Florida kennenlernen.

Einges habe ich schon im Internet recherchiert, habe an die Profis doch ein paar Fragen:

1. Benötigt man in CC eine Lizenz für die Region, oder am besten zwei, eine fürs Süsswasser und eine für das Salzwasser. Benötigt man für die Piers eine Lizenz?

2. Welche Fische sind denn aus dem Süsswasser für die Küche geeignet ?

3. Lese abenteuerliche Berichte über die Welse mit Ihren Giftstacheln.
Welche Arten sind das ? Oder ist das übertrieben und verhalte mich ähnlich wie bei unserem Barsch zu Hause, der kann ja auch gut stechen.


Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps

Grüsse aus Trittau


----------



## guifri (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fridjof schrieb:


> Hallo Florida-Freunde,
> 
> nach 2 Wohnmobilurlauben in den USA wollen wir einen "sesshaften" Urlaub im April verbringen, und meine Frau und ich haben uns ein Ferienhaus in Cape Coral am Shamrocklake gemietet.
> 
> ...



irgendwie habe ich den eindruck, dass sich hier kaum einer mühe macht, mal selber zu recherchieren..in diesem thread steht zu den fragen nahezu alles drin...das ist mit wenigen klicks zu bewältigen:m


----------



## Fridjof (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich den eindruck, dass sich hier kaum einer mühe macht, mal selber zu recherchieren..in diesem thread steht zu den fragen nahezu alles drin...das ist mit wenigen klicks zu bewältigen:m


Finde Deine Antwort so nicht ok!

Habe mir erhofft, auf meine Fragen Hinweise aber keine Belehrungen zu bekommen.

Schade.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fridjof schrieb:


> Finde Deine Antwort so nicht ok!
> 
> Habe mir erhofft, auf meine Fragen Hinweise aber keine Belehrungen zu bekommen.
> 
> Schade.



Hi Fridjof,

dies war bestimmt nicht so gemeint von Guifri, nur zu deinen Fragen gibt es beinahe 1000 Antworten, die du sicherlich alle finden wirst, wenn du hier im AB bei der Suche "Florida" eingibst.

Wir, wie auch viele andere Boardies haben hier im AB von den Floridaaufenthalten gepostet, ob zum Angelrevier CapeCoral, zum Fischfang bishin zur Landung auf dem Grill oder ner Pfanne 

Zu den Linzenzen findest du alles hier im Thread (Empfehlung: Nimm Fresh and Saltwater zusammen, dann erübrigt sich die Frage beim Spass am Angeln Upps wo darf ich oder wo darf ich nicht!).


----------



## guifri (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fridjof schrieb:


> Finde Deine Antwort so nicht ok!
> 
> Habe mir erhofft, auf meine Fragen Hinweise aber keine Belehrungen zu bekommen.
> 
> Schade.



nun sei mal nich eingeschnappt..hier in diesem thread stehen auf allen seiten fast alle deine antworten...bis auf den catfish..die Stachelstiche schmerzen wie Bienestiche...die Stacheln befinden sich an Brust und Rückenflosse.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> @fischmäulchen.
> Vielen Dank! Genauso hatte ich das auch vor! War letztes Jahr auch schon im Bass-Pro-Shop in Fort Myers! Ist echt der Hammer, wie im Paradies! :vik:
> Kennst du evt. noch andere Angelshops in der Nähe?



Hallo sei,

da gibt es eine Menge an Adressen rund um Ft. Myers. Manchmal sind es sogar kleine Shops die megainteressant sind (z.B. auf CapeCoral). 
Manchmal ist es im WALMART oder k-Mart sogar super was zu finden. In Ft.Myers gibt es noch den A....tority bliblablub (sorry weis den Namen von dem Sportcenter nicht mehr genau).

Im Grunde kommt es darauf an, nach was du suchst und wie lange du es benutzen möchtest. Es gibt viel günstigen Schrott, der dir nicht lange Freude bereitet und dann sind wieder Schnäppchen dabei, die beim Drill erst zeigen WOW das hat sich rentiert.:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> nun sei mal nich eingeschnappt..hier in diesem thread stehen auf allen seiten fast alle deine antworten...bis auf den catfish..die Stachelstiche schmerzen wie Bienestiche...die Stacheln befinden sich an Brust und Rückenflosse.



Die Salzwasservarianten sind Hardhead und Gafftopsail catfish. Der Letztere wird auch oft sailcat genannt.
Beide haben giftige Stacheln in der Rückenflosse und Vorderflosse, also einfach Vorsicht beim Landen, könnt unangenehm werden.
#6


----------



## Fridjof (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo Fischmäulchen, hallo Guifri,

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, damit kann ich dann besser planen !

Ihr habt Recht, es gibt eine Fülle von Informationen zu lesen, fühlte mich aber anfangs etwas auf den Schlips getreten - alles ok !

Ich war halt noch nie in Florida und einige Dinge waren aus meiner Sicht unklar.

Nehme meine 2,70 m Teleskopspinnrute (WG von 15 - 40 g) mit und unbedingt meinen treudeutschen FZ-Blinker mit. Der hat mich auf meinen Reisen bisher nie enttäuscht. Mal sehen.. 

Werde berichten.

Grüsse aus Trittau
bei Hamburg


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Da bin ich gespannt, was du alles zu berichten hast, wenn du zum ersten Mal drüben warst. Sightseeing, Shopping, Angeln, Sonne, Strand und Meer! *TRÄUM*

Ich bin nach all den Jahren immer noch begeisterter Florida-Fan und freue mich schon riesig auf den 13. Mai wenn es wieder losgeht.

Fliegt ihr mit AirBerlin? Und wenn ich neugierig sein darf, was musstet ihr für den Flug berappen?


----------



## guifri (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es im WALMART oder k-Mart sogar super was zu finden. In Ft.Myers gibt es noch den A....tority bliblablub (sorry weis den Namen von dem Sportcenter nicht mehr genau).



sports authority :q

Ft. Myers

Phone:	(239) 418-0281
Hours:	Monday - Saturday: 9:00am - 9:30pm
Sunday: 10:00am - 8:00pm
Holiday hours may vary.
Address:	2317 Colonial Boulevard
Ft. Myers, FL 33907


----------



## guifri (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fridjof schrieb:


> Hallo Fischmäulchen, hallo Guifri,
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, damit kann ich dann besser planen !
> 
> ...



nichts für ungut..hinfahren, ausprobieren...immer wieder hinfahren...und wir sind auch keine profis..wir tun nur so


----------



## sei (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@Fridjhof

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch nichts anderes mit. Nehme dieses Jahr aber nur die Telerute mit. Rolle und Schnur kaufe ich mir dort.
Hatte gute Erfolge mit dem Gladsax-Snaps und dem guten alten Toby!


----------



## kopyto55 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@ Sei

dann lohnt sich blinkern vom ufer und brücken ? 
Konnte in Florida einen kleineren Barracuda mit einem Wobbler auf Sicht :g  überlisten, ansonsten habe ich immer mit naturköder geangelt. 

Wie fängig sind kleine gummifische ? Wie gesagt, möchte ich vor allem vom Ufer angeln, in den Keys 7milebridge etc.


----------



## guifri (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> @ Sei
> 
> dann lohnt sich blinkern vom ufer und brücken ?
> Konnte in Florida einen kleineren Barracuda mit einem Wobbler auf Sicht :g  überlisten, ansonsten habe ich immer mit naturköder geangelt.
> ...



Kunstköder aller Art funktionieren super, wenn Fische in der Nähe sind. Wenn die Fische da in Beißlaune sind, stürzen die sich auf alles, was sich bewegt.


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo zusammen, #h

erstmal vielen Dank an Torsk und Guifri für die Burzeltagsglückwünsche (ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her). :m

Da schaut man mal ne Woche hier nicht rein und wir sind nun bereits auf Seite 7 !!! Seid Ihr irre ?!? ;-)

Werde mir morgen mal die Zeit nehmen und ein paar offene Fragen von oben noch beantworten...wobei Guifri und mein Frauchen :l das ja schon wunderbar übernommen haben :m

Eine generelle Empfehlung aber bereits an dieser Stelle von mir:


Ich selbst bin leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer und liebe es mit Kunstködern Fische zu überlisten. Man kann aber generell für die "tropische" bzw. wäremeliebende Salzwasserfische (nicht nur in FL ... hier aber besonders) sagen, dass Naturköder in den meisten Fällen jegliche Kunstköder *um Längen* schlagen !!!

Vom Ufer hier immer sehr erfolgreich: 
--> Schrimps und Fischstücke...leichtes Klemmblei und gut is !

Vom Boot und unter Brücken (auch vom Ufer aus): 
--> Spinnen mit lebenden Fischleins...auch das Driften von lebenden Fischleins ist seeeehr erfolgsversprechend ! Je nach Strömung an unterschiedlichen Montagen (je nachdem ob der Fischl unten oder oben präsentiert werden soll). Am liebsten (und erfolgreichsten) fische ich selbst aber mit nem lebenden Köfi auf Circlehook ohne jegliches Blei, Wirbel, etc....einfach "ohne alles" und natürlich angeboten ! #6

So denn...bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## sei (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Mag ja sein, daß die Fische sich auf alles stürzen,was sich bewegt. Kann ich aber (leider) nicht bestätigen.|kopfkrat
Kann nur sagen, daß ich auf Blinker mehrere Nachläufer hatte. Teilweise sind sogar 2 Ladyfische dem Blinker bis vor meine Füsse gefolgt. War echt zum :v
Konnte von 5 Nachläufern vielleicht einen haken.
Mit Naturködern (Shrimps) war das ganze recht kurzweilig. konnte mir halt keine Köderfische selbst fangen, werde das in diesem Jahr mal versuchen. Hab nur gesehen, daß Einheimische mit lebendem Köfi an freier Leine Snooks gefangen haben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Moin!

Naja ich stelle mir das so vor mit der freien Leine,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mnGaSrZmM0


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Naja ich stelle mir das so vor mit der freien Leine,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mnGaSrZmM0


 
Da fällt ja man ja vom Glauben ab |bigeyes.   
Einfach genial.    

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ziemlich genau so angel ich auch vom Boot...insbesondere auf Jack Crevalle DIE (!!!) erfolgsversprechende Methode. :m

Zwei kleine Unterschiede bei mir....ich verwende immer nen Circle-Hook und ich werfe die Fische "der Strömung entgegen in Richtung des Brückenschattens" und lasse das Fischl dann "abtreiben/abdriften.

Gaaaaanz feine Angelei ! #6


----------



## guifri (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, daß die Fische sich auf alles stürzen,was sich bewegt. Kann ich aber (leider) nicht bestätigen.|kopfkrat
> Kann nur sagen, daß ich auf Blinker mehrere Nachläufer hatte. Teilweise sind sogar 2 Ladyfische dem Blinker bis vor meine Füsse gefolgt. War echt zum :v
> .... Hab nur gesehen, daß Einheimische mit lebendem Köfi an freier Leine Snooks gefangen haben.



Die kuKö-Führung ist in Florida anders als hier...am Ehesten verführt man die Fische mit HIGHSPEED-Führung zum Beißen...

aber hast schon recht..der lebende KöFi ist auch für mich die erste Wahl.


----------



## kopyto55 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

und alles immer ohne Stahlvorfach ?


----------



## Nick_A (1. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> und alles immer ohne Stahlvorfach ?



Wenn Du was fangen willst...immer ohne Stahlvorfach! 

*Mit Stahlvorfach wird nur bei folgenden Bedingungen gefischt (Aufzählung der relevantesten Varianten/Situationen):*
- Gezieltes Angeln auf Haie wie Bullsharks, Hammerhaie, Lemonshark, etc. (bei Nurssharks braucht man kein Stahlvorfach...da reicht nen 100-120lbs Mono-Vorfach)
- Gezieltes Schleppen auf Wahoo oder Baracuda ... da ist ein kurzes Stahlvorfach sinnvoll.
- Beim gezielten Spinnfischen auf Barracudas braucht man eigentlich ein Stahlvorfach...allerdings sind die Teilchen ziemlich vorsichtig und "Stahlvorfach-scheu".

Wenn Du also nicht eine der oben stehende Angelvarianten ausüben willst, benötigst Du folglich kein Stahlvorfach!


----------



## kopyto55 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

deshalb habe ich mit toten Köderfischchen und Stahlvorfach nur nurse-sharks gefangen :q:q

ok danke. 

gehen fischfetzen an Grundmontage auch gut ? oder müssen es lebende Köfis sein ?


----------



## Sockeye (1. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

...aber Goldfische aus dem Aquarienhandel sind leider verboten...:q


VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

und sockeye, wohin wird es euch verschlagen?


----------



## kopyto55 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ist eigentlich jemand von 22.3 bis 9.4 in Florida und möchte eventuell eine gemeinsame Angeltour machen ? 
für einen allein sind die Preise einfach zu hoch, meine Freundin angelt nicht und ist auch nicht sehr "seefest"... 

Gruss Kopyto


----------



## griffi (3. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi ich fahre im Juni mit www.fischen24.de nach Florida dort habe ich ne Gruppenreise erwischt. Ich glaube es sind noch zwei Plätze frei. Gruß Griffi


----------



## kopyto55 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@ griffi: 
danke aber unsere Flüge sind gebucht und im Juni bin ich in Norwegen, Pollack, Leng und Lumb am ärgern |supergri
Gruss Kopyto55


----------



## griffi (3. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

na dann war ja nur nen Tipp aber viel spass auf Leng und Lumb.|supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich jemand von 22.3 bis 9.4 in Florida und möchte eventuell eine gemeinsame Angeltour machen ?
> für einen allein sind die Preise einfach zu hoch, meine Freundin angelt nicht und ist auch nicht sehr "seefest"...
> 
> Gruss Kopyto



Da habe ich einen guten Tip für deine Freundin GINGER#6

Ein Hammer wirklich - in Florida kaufen - 3-4 Kapseln vor Bootsantritt und ehrlich ich hatte NullProblemo!|supergri

Für 12 $ nehme ich dieses "Ginger" und werde nicht einmal müde auf das Zeug und kann endlich auf dem Boot Spaß haben.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



griffi schrieb:


> Hi ich fahre im Juni mit www.fischen24.de nach Florida dort habe ich ne Gruppenreise erwischt. Ich glaube es sind noch zwei Plätze frei. Gruß Griffi



Guifri "Boca Grande"???? Ich dachte du schaust bei uns vorbei?#c


----------



## guifri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Guifri "Boca Grande"???? Ich dachte du schaust bei uns vorbei?#c



ich bin ja auch nicht der griffi..ich bin auf den keys...

leider hat der kollege jetzt einen ähnlichen nickname|gr:


----------



## Sockeye (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> und sockeye, wohin wird es euch verschlagen?



Hi,

das ist noch nicht entschieden. Entweder Big Pine Key oder nach Cape Coral...

Wie sieht es eigentlich auf den Keys mit dem benötigten Boot aus? Reicht ein offener 24ft/250PS Bowrider aus um die vorgelagerten Riffe zu erreichen? (Looe Key bspw.)

Gleiche Frage natürlich auch für CC, reicht so ein Teilchen für einen Trip zu den "Artificial Reefs" draussen im Golf?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist noch nicht entschieden. Entweder Big Pine Key oder nach Cape Coral...
> 
> ...



mit 24ft/250 ps kannst du bei gutem wetter bis kuba düsen 

die reefs im golf kannst du auch gut erreichen. 

aber wie immer: alles windabhängig und vorsicht ist die mutter der porzellankiste...insbesondere auf der atlantikseite. 

der golf ist da nicht so anfällig. die amis sind da auch etwas empfindlicher als wir. wenn in den flats 20/30cm-Wellchen sind,dann ist das für die schon sehr choppy

wettervorhersage gucken und gucken wer noch so rausfährt...wenn kein boot in der nähe ist und schaumkrönchen auf den wellen sind...nicht weiter rausfahren:g


----------



## kopyto55 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@ fischmäulchen
danke ! ein fischertrip auf Vancouver Island (pilken auf Königslachs ) wurde zum fiasko, trotz Pillen wurde meine Freundin wegen den 3-4 m hohen Wellen seekrank... 

@ all: Habe vor eine Teleskopspinnrute 270 Wg 60g und eine gute Stationärrolle mit 0,30er oder 0,40er mono mitzunehmen. Dazu evtl. noch eine kleine Rute zum Köderfischfang. 

Hat jemand noch besondere Gerätetipps ? 
Bin aufgrund der neuen Gepäckvorschriften nur noch 1 Gepäck bis 23kg ziemlich eingeschränkt... :v


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch nicht der griffi..ich bin auf den keys...
> 
> leider hat der kollege jetzt einen ähnlichen nickname|gr:



Upps.... und ich dachte deine Finger fliegen wieder über die Tastatur und verschluckst Buchstaben 

Aber jetzt mal Spass beiseite, hast du dir mal den Link von GIFFI angesehen, klingt nicht übel! Nur der Preis ist Hammer!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Das Ingwerzeug gibts auch hierzulande zukaufen unter dem Namen *Zintona*.



Das hab ich auch, nur es wirkt ned so! Vielleicht ist das aber kopfbedingt nur der Fall bei mir, denn ich schwör auf das Florida Ginger!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> mit 24ft/250 ps kannst du bei gutem wetter bis kuba düsen
> 
> die reefs im golf kannst du auch gut erreichen.
> 
> ...



*Limited liability applied only to boats used in normal recreational boating activities.* :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> @ fischmäulchen
> danke ! ein fischertrip auf Vancouver Island (pilken auf Königslachs ) wurde zum fiasko, trotz Pillen wurde meine Freundin wegen den 3-4 m hohen Wellen seekrank...
> 
> @ all: Habe vor eine Teleskopspinnrute 270 Wg 60g und eine gute Stationärrolle mit 0,30er oder 0,40er mono mitzunehmen. Dazu evtl. noch eine kleine Rute zum Köderfischfang.
> ...



Hmmmmm, da hat man wirklich ein Problem! Ob deine Teleskopspinnrute ausreichend ist weis ich nicht, da wartest du mal lieber auf den Kommentar meines Mannes oder von Guifri.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist noch nicht entschieden. Entweder Big Pine Key oder nach Cape Coral...
> VG
> Sockeye



Da hätte ich noch eine tolle Empfehlung für dich.
Bitte schau mal hier Villa Rose Garden in Cape Coral. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir waren in dem Haus, das wirklich wundervoll war, sowohl der nahe Golfzugang, als auch der Preis sind prima...das Boot käme aber extra dazu (wir hatten sage und schreibe für das Boot 400 € pro Woche bezahlt).


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, da hat man wirklich ein Problem! Ob deine Teleskopspinnrute ausreichend ist weis ich nicht, da wartest du mal lieber auf den Kommentar meines Mannes oder von Guifri.



prust..lol..rofl|supergri|supergri|supergri

ähm...NICHT ausreichend..

Wie war das? Robert hat 18!!! Ruten am Start. Ich leider nur 10...

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, es fehlt noch was...

Spaß beiseite. Im Family-Urlaub habe ich auch immer nur ne Schmalspurausrüstung dabei. Aber ein Rütchen ist schon ein bisschen wenig. Aber für Fische wie Redfish, Snook, Jacks, mittlere Grouper, Snapper etc. passt das schon.

Haie bis 1,50 m gehen damit auch. Größere Rochen, Tarpons, King Mackerel (man achte auf den Sptznamen "Smoker"), größere Blackdrums, Grouper etc. bringen die Rolle entweder zum Rauchen oder spulen die Mono so in 10 bis 15 Sekudnne runter. Ich würde ne 30lbs geflochtene Schnur nehmen. Glaube mir, so schnell, wie manch Fisch die Schnur von der Rolle fliegen lässt, kannst du nicht gucken.

Aber die Anzahl der Ruten garantiert nicht den Erfolg.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> prust..lol..rofl|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ähm...NICHT ausreichend..



*WER SCHLIMMES DENKT UND SCHREIBT!* |rolleyes

Robert hat nur deshalb soviele Ruten dabei, da bereits eine Menge in Marathon deponiert wurden. Aber du hast schon Recht, die Menge macht´s nicht aus - das glückliche Händchen um die Richtige, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu wählen ist ausschlaggebend, denn die Fischlis können einen manchmal zum Wahnsinn treiben.

Es gab schon oft Situationen, da fragte ich mich, was passte denn nun nicht - die Angel, der Köfi, die Länge des Stahlvorfaches oder hatte der Fisch einfach keinen Bock von mir erwischt zu werden!;+

Den angesprochenen Speed von manchen Teilchen kann ich nur bestätigen, teils unabhängig von der Größe eines Fisches.


----------



## guifri (5. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> *WER SCHLIMMES DENKT UND SCHREIBT!* |rolleyes
> 
> Robert hat nur deshalb soviele Ruten dabei, da bereits eine Menge in Marathon deponiert wurden.



Du musst ihn nicht rechtfertigen...ich weiß wie sich das anfühlt. Es ist diese Obsession. Diese Selbstzweifel... Habe ich die richtige Kombo? Warum habe ich nicht doch noch die kleine Saltiga aus der Grabbeltheke gekauft? Die kleine Dreamtackle-Rute sah doch auch ganz gut aus...Und die G-Loomis - jetz im Angebot...Warum eigentlich nicht? Was mache ich, wenn auf einmal statt der kleinen Blackfins die dicken Yellows auftauchen? 

HERR DOKTOR!!!!!!! HIIIIIIILLLLFEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## kopyto55 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> prust..lol..rofl|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ähm...NICHT ausreichend..
> 
> ...



Na ja zuhause habe ich auch so ein Dutzend Ruten, darunter auch ziemlich stabile Teile (30lbs) zum Lumb -und Lengspumpen in Norwegen. Hier bin ich einfach wegen dem Flug etwas eingeschränkt. wir sind zwei Personen und haben je ein Gepäckstück zugut, oder ich machs so: Die Freundin nimmt einen Koffer mit den ganzen Kleidern und ich dafür ein dickes Rutenrohr |supergri|supergri|supergri
Nein Spass beiseite, werde wohl kaum widerstehen können, ein Rütchen vorort noch zu kaufen |wavey:

In einem kleinen Kanal in Marathon hatten wir einige Nursesharks bis so 25kg gefangen, einmal hatten wir einen Biss und der Fisch konnte nicht gestoppt werden und zog einfach Schnur von der maximal gebremsten Rolle; ich wollte ihm am Ufer nicht über die Privatgrundstücke folgen #q#q und so war er dann weg. War viel stärker und schneller als die Nursesharks... Habe mich gefragt ob das ein Tarpon gewesen ist, weil ich im Kanal einige Tarpons bis 2m |bigeyes|bigeyes beachten konnte.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Meine Herren Ihr könnt einen ja tüddelig machen...

Zum Glück geht es Donnerstag los!


----------



## guifri (5. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> Na ja zuhause habe ich auch so ein Dutzend Ruten, darunter auch ziemlich stabile Teile (30lbs) zum Lumb -und Lengspumpen in Norwegen. Hier bin ich einfach wegen dem Flug etwas eingeschränkt. wir sind zwei Personen und haben je ein Gepäckstück zugut, oder ich machs so: Die Freundin nimmt einen Koffer mit den ganzen Kleidern und ich dafür ein dickes Rutenrohr |supergri|supergri|supergri
> Nein Spass beiseite, werde wohl kaum widerstehen können, ein Rütchen vorort noch zu kaufen |wavey:



Wieso Spaß beiseite...das ist der richtige Ansatz. Ihr fliegt nach Florida. Das heißt an Klamotten (AUCH FÜR DIE FRAU!!!!!!!!!!!!) braucht ihr 2 T.Shirts, 2 kurze Hosen, 1 paar Flipflops, 1 Kappe und ein bisschen Unterwäsche zum Wechseln. PUNKT!|bla:

Reicht eigentlich für´s Handgepäck. Kappe im Flieger schon auf´m Kopp. Fertig.

Wasch- und Kosmetikkram gibt´s dort drüben genug. Braucht ihr nicht mitnehmen.

Ergo: Jede Menge Platz für die wirklich wichtigen Sachen.


----------



## guifri (5. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Meine Herren Ihr könnt einen ja tüddelig machen...
> 
> Zum Glück geht es Donnerstag los!



pfft!! Ich mache mich hier selbst schon seit Oktober tüddelig...Deine Warterei hat wenigstens bald ein Ende...:g


----------



## kopyto55 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> Wieso Spaß beiseite...das ist der richtige Ansatz. Ihr fliegt nach Florida. Das heißt an Klamotten (AUCH FÜR DIE FRAU!!!!!!!!!!!!) braucht ihr 2 T.Shirts, 2 kurze Hosen, 1 paar Flipflops, 1 Kappe und ein bisschen Unterwäsche zum Wechseln. PUNKT!|bla:
> 
> Reicht eigentlich für´s Handgepäck. Kappe im Flieger schon auf´m Kopp. Fertig.
> 
> ...



ja und shoppen will ich ja auch noch.  muss mal die freundin für diese idee begeistern... oder ich kauf so ein goflgepäckteil wie du schon gepostet hast


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ich kann Guifri nur beipflichten. Selbst ich als Frau muss sagen, dass es wirklich ausreichend ist ein paar T-Shirts, Shorts, Sweatshirt und Sommerschlappis einzupacken. Alle Kosmetikartikel sind genauso günstig dort drüben zu kaufen z.B. im Walmart oder K-Mart.
Das Golfbag würde ich drüben kaufen und auch ein Handgepäcktrolli kann man günstig erwerben ca. $45 (im Walmart). Super verarbeitet und mit mit 4 Rollen. Beim Rückflug alle Klamotten ins Handgepäck rein (bitte keine Schuhe, da reagieren Amis hypersensibilisiert) und den Koffer für die Einkäufe benutzen und ins Golfbag die neu gekauften Angeln!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Meine Herren Ihr könnt einen ja tüddelig machen...
> 
> Zum Glück geht es Donnerstag los!



Oh Mann, wie ich dich beneide!!!!!#6

Im Moment ist es aber für März noch ganz schön frischlich. Gerade eben hat es schlappe 14 Grad - ein bisschen kühl!


----------



## Nick_A (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Ich kann Guifri nur beipflichten. Selbst ich als Frau muss sagen, dass es wirklich ausreichend ist ein paar T-Shirts, Shorts, Sweatshirt und Sommerschlappis einzupacken.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Wenn meine Maus nur immer so einpacken würde wie in der oben stehenden Empfehlung ....:vik:


Meistens wird dann halt doch immer viiiieeeeel zu viiiieeeel eingepackt ... und jedesmal sagen wir dann:

"Nächstes mal nehmen wir aber nur gaaanz wenig mit..."


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ich könnt´gleich :v

Robert hat jedes Jahr entweder 2 Koffer voll mit Angelzubehör (Gaff, Netz, Rollen, Köder, Haken, Bleie, Posen, Echolote, Bücher + Lehrmaterial, Pilker, Angelschnüre, Messer, Hakenlöser, Polarisationsbrillen, Schnurspul-Hilfe, Stahlvorfächer & Hard Mono, Zangen, Jigbox, Kescher ....) oder 1 Koffer + 1 Rutenrohr (Maxiversion).

Ähmmmm.... korrekt, da passt bei Gott kein Pupsfänger, Schuhe oder Klamotten mehr von ihm rein. Somit werden meine Koffer mit Roberts Angelhemden, Angelshorts, Bootslatschen, Käppi usw. bestückt. Ein klitzekleines Fleckchen Platz brauche ich dann noch für das Elektroequipment (Ladekabel für Handys, Fotoapparate, Laptops, Reise-Stromadapter usw.) 

Ist wie üblich männlich etwas übertrieben, was wir Frauen so alles immer mitschleppen müssen, dabei sind mind. 50% doch Teilchen von ihnen.


----------



## Nick_A (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Ich könnt´gleich :v
> 
> Robert hat jedes Jahr entweder 2 Koffer voll mit Angelzubehör (Gaff, Netz, Rollen, Köder, Haken, Bleie, Posen, Echolote, Bücher + Lehrmaterial, Pilker, Angelschnüre, Messer, Hakenlöser, Polarisationsbrillen, Schnurspul-Hilfe, Stahlvorfächer & Hard Mono, Zangen, Jigbox, Kescher ....) oder 1 Koffer + 1 Rutenrohr (Maxiversion).



Dass Frauen immer das letzte Wort haben müssen  ....  

Ausserdem stimmt das oben nicht ganz |bla:.... ich hatte noch nie (!!!) einen Kescher in USA dabei. Und Echolot und Schnurspulhilfe auch nicht immer


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Dass Frauen immer das letzte Wort haben müssen  ....



*Das letzte Wort zu haben, ist eine Sache von schillernder Ambivalenz.* 

Dass Reden Silber ist und Schweigen Gold, wird von jedem Paartherapeuten sicherlich bestritten. Verstocktes Schweigen führt nicht voran auf dem steinigen Pfad zum gegenseitigen Verständnis. Also werden die Zungen professionell gelöst und die schöne Tradition der Rede und Gegenrede stilvoll hochgehalten. 

Allein das letzte Wort zu haben ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende Herausforderung. 

Daher mein Schatz, dem anderen beim Reden die gebührende Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen ist eine zivilisatorische Errungenschaft, die nur mit allerhöchster Selbstdisziplinierung erreicht werden kann.


----------



## Nick_A (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Jetzt dreht Sie komplett durch ... |bigeyes |rolleyes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Du hast damit angefangen, ich hätte zuviel Gepäck dabei! Was doch gar nicht stüüüümmmmt


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Zurück zum Thema FLORIDA ....

hier eine Live WebCam von Marathon auf den Florida Keys (Sombrero Beach). Der Wind peitscht ganz schön und die Temperatur ist echt nicht prickelnd!
14.0 °C Heiter - Wind: 14.5 km/h - Windböen: 30.6 km/h  

http://www.fla-keys.com/marathon/pop_webcam.cfm?cam=marathon_streaming


----------



## big_gamer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo Leute,

war im vergangenden Jahr in Florida in Boca Grande zur Tarponhochsaison. Da ich hier einige Male von Tackleempfehlungen lese möchte ich Euch meine Erfahrungen zum Thema Tackle schreiben:

Zum Tarponfischen braucht man in Florida, je nach Methode ob Vertikal oder Spinnfischen z.B. folgende Ruten und Rollen:

Vertikal: 
Rute: Tarponstick von Shimano 30-50lbs, hoher Glasanteil, länge 240cm
Rolle: Shimano TLD 20 mit 50lbs Mono
Haken: Circlehooks ab Größe 5/0
Vorfach: Fluorocarbon 80-100 lbs
Köder: kleine Gummifische bis max 12cm Länge gefischt auf einem Tarponvertical-Head

Spinnfischen:
Rute: starke Spinnrute ab 200gr Wurfgewicht z.B. Shimano Kaibutsu
Rolle: min. 6000er Größe Shimano z.B. Twin Power SW, Stella SW. Besser noch Stella 10000 SW oder Cabo 80
Schnur: Geflochtene 60lbs, 0.31mm
Vorfach: 80lbs Fluorocarbon
Köder: Wobbler z.B. Shad Rap, Sebile Koolie Minnow, Sebile Stickbaits, Gummifische bis 14cm

Das mal zur Tarponausrüstung...

Zum Redfish, Snook und Seatroutfischen würde ich leichtere Spinnruten bis 100g Wurfgewicht in der Länge 270cm nehmen. Dazu ne 0.25er Geflochtene und nen Fluorocarbonvorfach von 30lbs. Ne kleinere Spinnrolle wie z.B. Twin Power SW, Fin Nor, Ahab, Stella oder Cabo

Köder hier: kleine Stickbaits von Sebile (Stick Shadd), Sub Surface Köder (Sebile Magic Swimmer), kleine Popper z.B. Sebile Splasher, Luckycraft Gunfish, Gummifische bis 14cm, leichte Bleiköpfe

Es sei hier noch erwähnt, dass das Fischen vom Ufer aus in Florida sehr schwierig ist, da man kaum an gute Spots kommt ohne auf ein Privatgrundstück zu latschen. Daher ist ein Boot in meinen Augen unumgänglich um "ernsthaft" fischen zu können. Oftmals liegen nämlich die guten Spots weit in den Flats und sind auch nur mit einem Boot erreichbar. Dies beschreibt die Region um Boca Grande, Cape Coral, Fort Meiers...

Abschließend noch was zu den Preisen. Ein professioneller Guide hat in den USA einen gewissen Stellenwert. Diese Professionalität in allen Vorgehensweisen, der Betreuung und des Fischens sind Beispiellos in Boca Grande. Daher sind die Preise von meist weit über 500€ auch gerechtfertigt. Gerade zur Tarponhochsaison sind Preise bis 700€ für 6h völlig normal! Die Kunst bei der Sache ist es nicht den billigsten Captain zu erwischen, sondern einen der sein Handwerk versteht und das Geld und die Erlebnisse und Fangerfolge auch wert ist.

Ich habe mir das Angebot auf www.fischen24.de auch angeschaut und muss sagen das ist ein durchaus guter Preis für dieses Leistungsspecktrum. Das ist eine Gruppenreise für Angler die 5 Tage professionell fischen wollen und nicht nur alibitechnisch die Rute ins Wasser halten wollen. Daher in meinen Augen ein Top-Angebot mit Tarpongarantie!

Wenn ich mir überlege das das Durchschnittsgewicht in Boca im Juni bei über 140lbs liegt bekomme ich schon wieder Lust darauf dieses Jahr wieder den Rittern der Meere nachzustellen...

So nun genug geschrieben! Würde mich interessieren wie eure Trips gewesen sind...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo big_gamer,

deine Auflistung des Equipments klingt beinahe wie unseres, jedoch haben wir hier im Thread genau dies Problem angeschrieben, dass man leider aufgrund der neuen Gepäckverordnung, all das notwendige Tackle nicht mehr so einpacken kann.

Guifri hat den Tip mit dem Golfpag angegeben und wir haben bereits unsere Sachen in Florida deponiert, jedoch wird es für jeden immer schwieriger ausreichend gutes Material mit rüber zu nehmen.

Unsere Trips kannst du gerne hier im AB nachlesen. Du hast völlig Recht, dass ein Trip mit gutem Guide einfach Geld kostet, jedoch sich auf jeden Fall bezahlt macht!

Hast du schon einen Guidetrip mitgemacht und wie waren deine Drills bzw. Fänge hierbei?


----------



## big_gamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Moin,

ich selbst habe in Florida schon professionelles Guiding genossen. Wir hatten wir in sechs Tagen fischen etwa 50 Bisse, haben acht Tarpone gejumpt, also gehakt aber im Drill verloren und sieben gelandet. Die größten Fische der Tour hatten schätzungsweise 210, 200, 190, 180, 175 lbs. Der Rest war zwischen 140 und 170 lbs.

Das mit dem Gepäck ist weniger problematisch. Ich habe damals den Trip über Fischen24.de gebucht. Da bekommt man zusätzlich zum normalen Gepäck (2x 32kg in der Comfort Class, 2x 23kg in Economy, bei Condor) noch mal einen speziellen 30kg Anglergepäck Voucher oben drauf. Es darf nur kein Gepäckstück länger als 202cm sein. Dann klappt das ohne Probleme und die 94kg bzw. 76kg Angelgepäck müssen erst mal getragen werden 

Die Drills sind der absolute Hammer. Gerade beim Spinnfischen geht das richtig ab. Da sind schnell mal hundert Meter von der Rolle. Aber eines sollte man sich auch vor Augen führen. Tarponfischen ist ein hartes Brot. Die normale Fangrate beim Tarponfischen ist 4:10. Gerade wenn man das erste Mal auf Tarpon fischt ist die Fehler- und Ausstiegsrate sehr hoch.

Das Tarponfischen gehört für mich persönlich zu den größten Herausvorderungen des tropischen Salzwasserangelns... Aber all die Aussteiger sind vergessen wenn man einen der Silberbarren landen kann.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi big_gamer,

dies sind leider auch die alten Gepäckverordnungen (bis auf den zusätzlichen Bag). Weist du wie dies in diesem Jahr aussieht bei Fischen24.de, denn ich glaube sie werden sich nicht über die neue Verordnung hinwegsetzen können.


----------



## guifri (7. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



big_gamer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Das Tarponfischen gehört für mich persönlich zu den größten Herausvorderungen des tropischen Salzwasserangelns... Aber all die Aussteiger sind vergessen wenn man einen der Silberbarren landen kann.



Und ich hatte das Glück meinen 2 Gehakten zu landen, dank gutem Guide....:vik:


----------



## big_gamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo,

@ Guifri: das nen ich mal ne gute Quote... Die Realität hat mich bei meiner Anfangsquote nach dem dritten gelandeten Tarpon in Folge jedoch dann leider eingeholt 

@fischmäulchen: Solange Du mit der Condor fliegst gelten bis 2011 folgende Gepäckverordnungen nach USA und Canada. Der 30kg Angel Voucher gibt es nach wie vor...

Wie gesagt das gilt bei Flügen mit der Condor.

*Freigepäck (pro Person, für USA und Kanada)*




*USA, Kanada* 
 *Economy Class/
Premium Economy Class* 
 *Comfort Class* Unabhängig von der
Aufenthaltsdauer 
 2 Gepäckstücke
bis max. 23 kg
pro Stück 
 2 Gepäckstücke
bis max. 32 kg
pro Stück Kleinkinder (unter 2 Jahren) erhalten eine Freigepäckmenge von 
 1 Gepäckstück
bis max. 23 kg 
 1 Gepäckstück
bis max. 23 kg 



*Gültig für Abflüge vom 01.11.2009 - 30.04.2011. Änderungen vorbehalten.*

Die angegebene Freigepäckmenge gilt pro Person. Die maximal zulässigen Maße pro Gepäckstück betragen 202 cm und für USA/Kanada 158 cm (Länge + Breite + Höhe). Bei Überschreiten der angegebenen Freigepäckmenge werden Übergepäckgebühren erhoben. Das zusätzliche Gepäck kann mit dem übrigen Reisegepäck aufgegeben werden.

*Hinweis:
*Aus Sicherheits- und Arbeitsschutzgründen (Verladung des Gepäcks) dürfen aufgegebene Gepäckstücke nicht schwerer als 32 kg je Gepäckstück sein. Diese Regelung ist unabhängig von der Freigepäckmenge.

Details zu den Gepäckbestimmungen finden Sie in unseren AGB (Pkt. 13.).

Kinderwagen/Buggys/Babybetten und Autokindersitze werden ohne Aufpreis im Laderaum befördert. Eine Anmeldung ist dafür nicht notwendig.


----------



## guifri (8. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



big_gamer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Guifri: das nen ich mal ne gute Quote... Die Realität hat mich bei meiner Anfangsquote nach dem dritten gelandeten Tarpon in Folge jedoch dann leider eingeholt



yup...aber der Erste und Eine zählt 

Außer Wahoo, Haie und einen kleine Mahi habe ich noch keine anderen (little) Big Game-Fische gefangen (das soll sich bald ändern|supergri), aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es wenige Fische gibt, die im Verhältnis Größe/Kraft so stark sind wie die mutierten Heringe. Das war schon beeindruckend und mein Tarpon hatte "nur" so 140/150 lbs.


----------



## kopyto55 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@ big gamer: 

bei mir ists kein reiner Angelurlaub, sondern eigentlich der Beziehungsurlaub. Der reine Angelurlaub mit geschätzten 14 Std Fischen pro Tag |supergri|supergri mache ich dann in Norwegen. 

Meine Freundin sollte in Florida auch ein wenig auf ihre Kosten kommen, will aber auch nicht aufs Angeln verzichten. 
Da brauchts Fingerspitzengefühl. 

Gruss Kopyto


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> @ big gamer:
> 
> bei mir ists kein reiner Angelurlaub, sondern eigentlich der Beziehungsurlaub. Der reine Angelurlaub mit geschätzten 14 Std Fischen pro Tag |supergri|supergri mache ich dann in Norwegen.
> 
> ...



Da bietet Florida doch genau für beide etwas! Wir machen das auch immer so, die erste Woche gehört immer unserem Eheurlaub. Wir gehen Shopping und Essen, plaudern viel und gehen an die Traumstrände zum Relaxen. Anschließend kommt das Angeln dran - entweder komme ich mit zum Angeln oder treibe mich auch hin und wieder alleine rum, was mir viel Spass bereitet die Umgebung zu erkunden.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

big_gamer
@fischmäulchen: Solange Du mit der Condor fliegst gelten bis 2011 folgende Gepäckverordnungen nach USA und Canada. Der 30kg Angel Voucher gibt es nach wie vor...

*Gültig für Abflüge vom 01.11.2009 - 30.04.2011. Änderungen vorbehalten.*

 Nur leider bietet Condor keine Flüge mehr vor Mai an.
Auf ihrer Website schreiben sie:
*Die Fluege von/nach Miami/Ft. Lauderdale sind zur Zeit buchbar  vom 14.05.2010 bis zum 29.10.2010.*


----------



## Sockeye (8. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> bei mir ists kein reiner Angelurlaub, sondern eigentlich der Beziehungsurlaub. Der reine Angelurlaub mit geschätzten 14 Std Fischen pro Tag |supergri|supergri mache ich dann in Norwegen.
> 
> Meine Freundin sollte in Florida auch ein wenig auf ihre Kosten kommen, will aber auch nicht aufs Angeln verzichten.
> Da brauchts Fingerspitzengefühl.
> ...





 aber natürlich. Daher ist Florida für mich der Ansatz: Kinder im Pool, Frau sonnenbaden, shoppen etc....und ich im Boot angeln.

Und wenn die Familie mit dem Boot mit will, werden die eingepackt, dürfen mitangeln oder werden an einem schönen Strand ausgesetzt, wo sie wieder abgeholt werden....

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Alex, dies ist genau der richtige Ansatz! 

Wo kann man eigentlich ein gutes Boot in Cape Coral oder Ft. Myers buchen und sind die Preise vergleichbar mit den Keys?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin ab dem 11.03 drei Wochen im Großraum Cape Coral unterwegs.



So, bin dann mal weg |wavey:


----------



## guifri (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So, bin dann mal weg |wavey:



Gute Reise....schreib uns #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

GUTE REISE und Tight Lines!#h


----------



## kopyto55 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

 So habe mich mal mittels suchfunktion durch die Florida berichte gewühlt, war ganz schön interessant ! und ich wurde schon ein wenig heiss, noch eine woche 

so wie ich das verstanden haben kann ich an der 7m-Bridge ziemlich dicke Fische fangen  

wenn ich von der Brücke selbst mangels Boot angeln möchte, reicht da 0,45er Mono und stabile Rute ?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> So habe mich mal mittels suchfunktion durch die Florida berichte gewühlt, war ganz schön interessant ! und ich wurde schon ein wenig heiss, noch eine woche
> 
> so wie ich das verstanden haben kann ich an der 7m-Bridge ziemlich dicke Fische fangen
> 
> wenn ich von der Brücke selbst mangels Boot angeln möchte, reicht da 0,45er Mono und stabile Rute ?



Ähhhmmmm von der 7 Mile Bridge darf man nicht Angeln!
Mit dem Boot unterhalb der Brücke, gibt es sehrwohl DICKE Fische#h


----------



## kopyto55 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

aber dann von der alten Brücke nebenan ???


----------



## Nick_A (12. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Von der alten Brücke nebenan darf man angeln! Allerdings ist die Landung von Fischen nur möglich wenn:

a) der Fisch klein genug ist (ich würde schätzen max. 1kg...wenn der Haken gut sitzt) oder 
b) wenn man so nen Brückenkescher hat (im Prinzip nen Kescher an einem festeren Seil).

0,45er Mono ist damit grundsätzlich schon ok ... wenn Du a) oder b) berücksichtigst. Wobei .... wenn b) nicht möglich ist wg. fehlendem Kescher, dann haste halt nen automatischen C&R ! :q 

Und da ohnehin (insbesondere in den Abendstunden und früh morgens auch andere Angler auf der Brücke sind, hat sicher irgendjemand einen Kescher dabei !

Empfehlenswerte Brücken auch noch:
- Tom´s Harbor-Bridge (etwas vor Marathon...etwa 5 Meilen)
- Die Brücke gleich nach Duck Key...uns fällt blos grad der Name nicht ein
- Spinnfischen "unterhalb" der Vaca-Cut-Bridge (insbesondere nachts auf Tarpon)...aber nur mit stabilsten Gerät (mind. 300gr-Spinnrute !!!)

Bedenke auch beim Fischen von den Brücken, dass Du je nach Tide verschieden schwere Bleie benötigst ! Minimum werden im Normalfall 1 Oz (= 1 Unze = 28gr) sein....teilweise reichen aber (beim Fischen mit Köfis) nichtmal 4 Oz aus, um den Fisch etwas unten zu halten ! Also ruhig auch drei/vier 6 OZ-Gewichte einkaufen.

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## kopyto55 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@ Nick 

ok super, danke für die Tipps. Weitere Tipps sind ebenfalls sehr willkommen. 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich kaum Kunstköder wie Blinker, Twister und Gufis mitzu schleppen brauche ? 
da läuft alles auf Naturköder oder ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

moin!

ich hatte gestern 3 Jacks released und 1 Tarpon Hooked auf eine 
Topwater Koeder, alerdings alles vom Boot aus und das in der Charlott Bay.

Insgesamt ist das fischen im moment sehr eingeschraenkt da es fuer hier 
recht kalt ist (25Grad) und der kalte Winter eine Menge Fisch vernichtet hat.


----------



## kopyto55 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ich hatte gestern 3 Jacks released und 1 Tarpon Hooked auf eine
> Topwater Koeder, alerdings alles vom Boot aus und das in der Charlott Bay.
> ...



was meinst du mit vernichtet ?? |uhoh:|uhoh:

wie warm ist denn das Wasser ? 
gruss


----------



## Nick_A (16. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> @ Nick
> 
> ok super, danke für die Tipps. Weitere Tipps sind ebenfalls sehr willkommen.
> 
> ...




Mit Kunstköder fischen ist schon recht schwierig ! Da mußt Du genau an den jeweiligen "Zielfischplätzen" sein und dann müssen die Nasen auch noch Lust auf Deinen Kunstköder haben.

Mein Tip:
Nimm ggf. ein paar Wobbler und Popper mit (bzw. noch besser...kauf sie drüben vor Ort). Insbesondere Yo Zuri Popper gehen ganz ordentlich auf Jacks....die meisten auf Kunstköder gefangenen Fische werden ohnehin Jacks sein.
Blinker und Gummis kannste daheim lassen ! Höchstens ein/zwei kleinere Blinker (längliche Form in Silber) kannste mitnehmen...in leichteren Gewichten von 5 bis max 20gr.

Du wirst aber definitiv mehr und größere Fische auf lebende Köfis fangen !!! Das Wasser ist hier großteils sehr klar, so daß Naturköder einfach besser gehen !

Also vor Ort dann passende Circle-Hooks kaufen, Blei, etc. Die Shrimps (auch sehr gut auf Snapper, Grunts, etc.) und Köderfische kannste  (wenn die Strömung nicht zu stark ist) noch an einer Styropor-Pose anbieten oder mit Dreweigewirbel + Blei grundnah anbieten !

Schau Dir am Besten auch an, wie die Amis fischen...viele wissen was sie tun (aber auch längst nicht alle!  ).

Gruß #h
Robert


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit vernichtet ??
> gruss



Tod, hopps, dead, uebern Jordan. |wavey:
So wirklich beurteilen wie schlimm das ist kann ich noch nicht, aber aufgrund der Sonderverordnungen
http://www.myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_FishKills.htm

und der Aussagen diverser Angelladenbesitzer ist die aktuelle Situation nicht so toll.

Kann aber auch sein das die hier getreu dem Motto 
"Viel Freud, viel Leid" auch nur ein bisschen viel rumheulen.

Schaun ma mal


----------



## kopyto55 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@ Nich_A: 

ok super vielen Dank. 
Ja den Einheimischen schaue ich immer und überall über die Schulter... da muss man flexibel sein. 

Geflochtene brauchts nicht unbedingt oder ? So vom Ufer aus ist das eh ungünstig wegen Abrieb etc oder ? 

Gruss Kopyto


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> @ Nich_A:
> 
> ok super vielen Dank.
> Ja den Einheimischen schaue ich immer und überall über die Schulter... da muss man flexibel sein.
> ...




Ich habe jahrelang mit geflochtener Schnur gefischt....und seit ich auf Mono wieder "rückgerüstet" habe läuft es wesentlich erfolgreicher, mit weniger Fischverlusten, weniger Tackleverlust, weniger Aussteigern, weniger Schnurbrüchen .... halt einfach besser !!!!

Bei meinen "großen" Multis kommen immer mindestens 100 bis 150 m Mono vorne drauf (dahinter je nach Rolle 30 bis 65Pfund geflochtene Schnur). 

Bei meinen Spinnrollen kommt´s auf den Zweck und Fischart drauf an. Im Normalfall aber so um die 50m Mono vorne drauf...danach meist auch Geflochtene (weil sie meist auch schon drauf war) mit mind. 30Pfund-Tragkraft.

Wenn ich explizit nur Spinnfischen will bzw. zuviel Geflochtene drauf ist, mach ich aber IMMER (!) mind. 2 bis 10m Monovorfach vorne drauf. Ist alleine wg. der Sichtigkeit schon besser/erfolgreicher und hilft auch etwas gegen Aussteiger.

Wenn Du also Deine Rollen neu bespulst...mach gleich Mono drauf.

- Auf Multirollen je nach Zweck zwischen 20 und 50lbs Mono.
- Bei Spinnrollen so um die 20lbs Mono

Generell kann man auch noch sagen, dass man mit Mono eine Schnur mit weniger Tragkraft nehmen kann (also anstelle vorher 30lbs Geflochtene jetzt 20lbs Mono) ! 

Hoffe, daß Dir die Infos etwas helfen konnten.

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## kopyto55 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

ok danke für die Tipps. 

ich bin ja eigentlich Norwegenangler und da läuft ausser beim Spinnfischen auf Pollack alles nur mit geflochtener. 

Aber dann lasse ich die geflochtene Zuhause. Ich bin sowieso ein Monofan (Preis, Abrieb, Pufferwirkung, Sichtbarkeit etc.). 

dann nehme ich 0,45 für die grösseren und 0,30er zum köderfische stippen und kleinzeugs rumärgern. 

auch wenn mir klar ist, dass ein grösserer Tarpon die 0,45er ziemlich schnell "platt macht". mal schauen. 

Hoffe wirklich, dass der Fischbestand nicht zu stark gelitten hat... 

Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz 

Kopyto


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Flexibelitaet ist eh das wichtigste und bei den Materialpreisen 
hier tut das auch nicht weh mal schnell um zu steigen.

Ich habe gestern auch nur ein bisschen im Kanal mit der leichten 
Barschrute rum gespielt und konnte dieses Ergebnis erzielen,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2865825&postcount=23949


----------



## guifri (17. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Flexibelitaet ist eh das wichtigste und bei den Materialpreisen
> hier tut das auch nicht weh mal schnell um zu steigen.
> 
> Ich habe gestern auch nur ein bisschen im Kanal mit der leichten
> ...



Behalte die ... das sind wunderbare Köder für Tarpons :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



guifri schrieb:


> Behalte die ... das sind wunderbare Köder für Tarpons :q



.... du denkst aber auch nur an das EINE!:q


----------



## guifri (19. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> .... du denkst aber auch nur an das EINE!:q


#d#d
neeee....ich denke auch an das ANDERE, aber das ist nun mal ein Forum für ANGLER |uhoh:


----------



## guifri (29. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Kai..wo bist du? Dein Urlaub geht bald zur Neige und hier ist nix mehr zu lesen...

Frust (weil zu kalt für diese Jahreszeit), dicke Arme oder I-Net-Leitung platt???

Lass uns teilhaben an Deinem Schicksal.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Moin Guifri!

keine Bange der aktuell wuetende Sturm hat uns noch nicht weg gefegt :r

Angeltechnisch gibt es wegen dem langen und fischmordenden Winter leider
nicht viel zu erzaehlen.

Die Jacks und Ladyfische sind recht zuverlaessig anzutreffen, 
Rochen und Welse sind eine Plage...
Okay bei langer Weile und feinem Geschirr eine ganz kurzweilige zugleich 

Von Tarpoon, Ambers, Redfish und Co. ist im Moment noch wenig zu sehen und das Grouperfischen ist ja wegen der Sonderschonzeit auch erst mal ausgesetzt.

Zu dem stand ja halt auch Florida und nicht nur Angeln auf der Agenda und
das haben wir auch ausgiebig erkundet.

Shopping, Kitensurfen, Kayakangeln auf dem River (sehr zu empfehlen #6),
Sanibel-Gammeln, Fort Myers Beach mit all seinen Annehmlichkeiten 
und und und waren Zwischenstopps in den doch sehr kurzen drei Wochen. 

Da ich in diesem Jahr beruflich sehr eingespannt sein werde wird es das wohl
mit Urlaub gewesen sein, jedoch ist die Huette ja nicht aus der Welt und
wartet nur auf eine Wiederholung.

Nur mal so als kurzer Einblick...


----------



## guifri (29. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Guifri!
> 
> keine Bange der aktuell wuetende Sturm hat uns noch nicht weg gefegt :r
> 
> ...




geht doch

Was ist mit den Groupern? Sind die jetzt auch erst mal ganzjährig geschlossen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ich glaube vorerst bis April oder Mai geschont, muesste 
in dem Link stehen den ich oben gepostet habe.

Ach ja unsere DeepSea Tour hatte ich vergessen, ist 
halt wie Ostseekuttern nur halt mit genialem Service. 

Hauptbeute waren Snapper in allen Variationen und natuerlich 
Grouper die aber wie gesagt released werden mussten.


----------



## Norge Fan (31. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Sind jetzt ca. seit 10 Tagen in Florida und einfach nur begeistert. 

Es ist unser erstes mal und von daher hetzen wir von einer Ecke in die andere . 

Leider kommt das von mir so geliebte Fischen zu kurz . 

Aber bei 4 Erwachsenen und einem Kind ist das nicht so einfach (ausser mir alles Nichtangler,vor allem der Lütte |supergri ). 

Die Gegend hat uns aber so beeindruckt,das wir nächstes Jahr hier wieder aufschlagen werden .......................und dann werd ich fischen bis der Arzt kommt :vik:.


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Moinsen,

bin heute wieder heile zu hause angekommen.

Florida, i`ll be back #6

(irgendwie komisch wieder auf Deutsch zu reden  )


----------



## guifri (31. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bin heute wieder heile zu hause angekommen.
> 
> ...



willkommen daheim...

wie hat´s dir gefallen? infiziert oder nicht?


----------



## Norge Fan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Sind jetzt in Clearwater/Tampa und haben einfach nur Spass. 

Dazu kommt noch,das hier Verwandschaft meiner Frau wohnt .   

Morgen gehts nach Orlando bzw, Kissimmee und dann werd ich mich ausgiebig dem Bass Pro Shop vor Ort widmen :vik:.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Das mach mal #6
Ich traue mich gar nicht den Brief (Abrechnung) von VISA auf zu machen :c

@ Gufi

Klar Forida ist ne super Sache #6
Damit sind aber nicht automatisch alle anderen Destinationen gestorben.

Dadurch das die beste Zeit für FL März/April ist hat man ja sozusagen
noch den Sommer um z.B. Norwegen oder so zu machen. 

(und den Winter zum Überstundenkloppen  )


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Mensch wie die Zeit vergeht! Hatten wir nicht vor vielen Tagen noch gequatscht, was alles geplant wird und jetzt ist der Erste schon wieder zurück. Beim Lesen packt einen gleich wieder das Florida-Heimweh und ich zähle die Tage bis zum Abflug !!!!!

War es mit dem Wetter wirklich so schlimm??? Über die Live-Webcam konnte ich gut das Wetter in Marathon verfolgen Regen-Sonne-Wind und die Temperaturen sind für die Jahreszeit ziemlich down!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das mach mal #6
> Ich traue mich gar nicht den Brief (Abrechnung) von VISA auf zu machen :c



Für was durfte Mr. Visa denn alles herhalten? Warst du auch im BassProShop?


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallöle!

Naja für mich als leidgeprüften Wintereuropäer waren es tolle 
Temperaturen mit im Schnitt 20-25 Grad und zwei Regentagen.

Für unsere Nachbarn war es der "worst winter" der letzten 15 Jahre...
Und da muss schon was dran sein, da die Temperaturen der 
Flora und Fauna ziemlich zugesetzt hat.

Natürlich durfte Mr. VISA auch bei BassPro (drei Mal  ) bluten... 
Aber auch Dicks Sporting, Robs Fishing, diverse Outlett Stores usw
werden sich bestimmt freuen wenn wir nochmal wieder kommen. :l


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Ach ja, wer mal zum Basspro nach Fort Myers kommt sollte mal 
neben den Rollen in die Grabbelkisten luschern.

Da werden perfekte Profiblinker Attractor Gummis unter 
dem Namen Lucky E Angler für 1,99$ die Tüte verramscht!

Kein Wunder das eine meiner Kiste (die großen Planos 6$ bei Wallmart) 
so ausgesehen hat


----------



## Norge Fan (6. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Langsam neigt sich unser Urlaub dem Ende entgegen :c.   
Nach diversen schönen Erlebnissen,hatten wir heut morgen noch ein wahrscheinlich einmaliges Highlight.   

Um 6.00 Uhr aufgestanden und mit nem Top Kaffee in der Hand am Pool hingesetzt ....................................  

dann wurde der Horizont hell,die Discovery erhob sich in den Himmel.   

Wahnsinn,vor allem wenn man weiß das die Space Shuttle Reihe jetzt nur noch 2-mal startet und dann eingestellt wird. 

Hab noch ein paar Bilder,die leider nur mit einer Digitalkamera gemacht wurden.


----------



## Norge Fan (6. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

zwei hab ich noch schnell raus gesucht.


----------



## Nick_A (7. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Also das ist ja wohl echt ein Hammer-  bzw. absolut einmaliges Erlebnis !!! :m #6

Auf den Bildern sieht´s so aus, wie wenn die Discovery Schleifen geflogen wäre !  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Geilomat #6 Schade, das der Flug verschoben wurde...


----------



## Norge Fan (8. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Sind wieder daheim ..............und es war einfach nur geil  !!!!!!!!!!!   

Mein Angelzimmer (hat meine Frau mir erlaubt ) hat auch wieder so 2-3 Kleinteile dazu bekommen .


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Was hast du dir schönes gekauft? Gibt es wieder ein besonderes Highlight, dass man(n) unbedingt haben muss?


----------



## Norge Fan (10. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Naja haben muß ist ja relativ ,bei mir sind es Wobbler und im speziellen die Lucky Craft wo ich nicht widerstehen kann :q.   

Dann noch Plano Boxen und ne Daiwa Bradia für`s Spinnangeln hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Moin Rene!

Hört sich gut an #6


----------



## kopyto55 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

so bin wieder zurück  war wirklich klasse. 
habe fleissig geangelt und auch viele Fische gefangen, wenn auch die ganz grossen ausgeblieben sind. Mit leichter Spinnrute hats trotzdem Spass gemacht. 

Das Wetter war gut, auch wenn sich das Wasser erst allmählich aufwärmt. 

@ Fischmäulchen: das Wasser in Marathon war ungewöhnlich trübe, die Partyboatausfahrt mit der ladey marathon trotzdem toll |uhoh:

Gruss Kopyto 
und danke an alle die mir Tipps geliefert hatten


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> @ Fischmäulchen: das Wasser in Marathon war ungewöhnlich trübe, die Partyboatausfahrt mit der ladey marathon trotzdem toll |uhoh:



Das freut mich! Da ich über WebCam meist informiert bin, ist mir schon aufgefallen das es sehr windig war und somit das Wasser ziemlich aufgewühlt war.

Was konntest du auf der MarathonLady denn alles landen?


----------



## kopyto55 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@ Fishmäulchen: 
es fingt schlecht an, zuerst zerlegte ich meine neue Reise-telerute in ihre Einzelteile zum grossen Gelächter der anderen Angler. Dann bekamm ich von der Crew eine gute alte ulgystick in die Hand gedrückt und es ging los. Ich finge viele Snapper, Mangroves, Makrelen und Yellowtail und 2 Grouper die aber Schonzeit hatten. 
Es wurde sehr viel gefangen die Bisse kamen praktisch ununterbrochen, oftmals waren die Fische aber relativ klein. An leichtem Gerät wars trotzdem sehr kurzweilig.
Die Crew war sehr bemüht, sogar der Fisch wurde abgehakt. 
In den Kanälen ging nichts, früher hatte ich da schon Rochen und Ammenhaie gefangen. Ich sah aber wie ein Crewmitglied am Anlegeplatz der Marathonlady wo die Fische filetiert werden - beste Anfütterung - eine 1m grossen Tarpon hakte und durch Schnurbruch verlor |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> Ich sah aber wie ein Crewmitglied am Anlegeplatz der Marathonlady wo die Fische filetiert werden - beste Anfütterung - eine 1m grossen Tarpon hakte und durch Schnurbruch verlor |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




Oh ja, dort ist es echt der Hammer, da schwimmen oft megagrosse Tarponnasen herum, liegt wohl an der geballten Tide die unter der Brücke durchprescht und somit viele Fischlis mitzerrt.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

.... nur noch *30* Tage, dann gehts wieder rüber!:m


----------



## kopyto55 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Oh ja, dort ist es echt der Hammer, da schwimmen oft megagrosse Tarponnasen herum, liegt wohl an der geballten Tide die unter der Brücke durchprescht und somit viele Fischlis mitzerrt.



da fährst du zig Seemeilen raus und die dicksten Dinger schwimmen im Kanal vor deinen Füssen :q:q
das erfolgreiche Landen eines solchen Fisches im Kanal dürfte aber fast unmöglich sein, man kann ihm ja nicht gut über die Privatgrundstücke folgen (in einem Land wo man den eigenen Grundbesitz mit der Schusswaffe verteidigen kann #q#q etwas riskant )


----------



## guifri (14. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> da fährst du zig Seemeilen raus und die dicksten Dinger schwimmen im Kanal vor deinen Füssen :q:q
> das erfolgreiche Landen eines solchen Fisches im Kanal dürfte aber fast unmöglich sein, man kann ihm ja nicht gut über die Privatgrundstücke folgen (in einem Land wo man den eigenen Grundbesitz mit der Schusswaffe verteidigen kann #q#q etwas riskant )



Sind halt...Angler und JÄGER #c

Boah...wenn ich mir die Windvorhersage da heute schon wieder angucke#d...Robert und Petra...sorgt bitte dafür, dass der Wind vom  29.05.10  mit einer leicht kühlenden Brise über´s Wasser haucht und ihr habt einen gut aufgelegten Motel-Nachbarn....DANKE.:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Das Wetter, der Wind ist echt heftig! Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass wir letztes Jahr zu dieser Zeit drüben waren!
Gut windig war es schon, aber irgendwie beruhigt sich das Wetter einfach nicht und wir hoffen auch das es besser wird. Wir hatten uns so gefreut, wenn wir dieses Jahr im Mai unseren Urlaub antreten, dass es zum einen nicht mehr so windig ist und sich auch die Wassertemperatur mehr erwärmt und somit viel mehr Fischlis da sind!
Im Moment:
Wind: 24.1 km/h / 6.7 m/s from the Ost-Nordost 
Windböen: 41.8 km/h / 12.9 m/s  

http://www.fla-keys.com/marathon/pop_webcam.cfm?cam=island_fish_streaming


----------



## Volker2809 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@Fischmäulchen und Robert: Wann seid ihr eigentlich zeitlich wieder in Marathon? Ich will eigentlich nächsten Samstag nach Florida aufbrechen, aber nur wenn mir die Vulkanwolke keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> @Fischmäulchen und Robert: Wann seid ihr eigentlich zeitlich wieder in Marathon? Ich will eigentlich nächsten Samstag nach Florida aufbrechen, aber nur wenn mir die Vulkanwolke keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.



.... wie du willst nächste Woche nach Florida aufbrechen????|gr:

War doch gar nicht geplant, oder?

Wir fliegen am 13.5.-7.6.2010 von München nach Miami. Wie lange wirst du denn drüben bleiben?


----------



## guifri (20. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> .... wie du willst nächste Woche nach Florida aufbrechen????|gr:
> 
> War doch gar nicht geplant, oder?
> 
> Wir fliegen am 13.5.-7.6.2010 von München nach Miami. Wie lange wirst du denn drüben bleiben?



Hoffentlich fliegt Ihr auch am 13.05....|bigeyes

Lasst Euch nicht veraschen.

Ich sag nur eins. Sollte der Vulkan mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, puste ich ihm das Licht aus.#d


----------



## Volker2809 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

@Petra: Samstag flieg ich erstmal zum Shopping und Relaxing nach Fort Myers. Angeltechnisch bin ich dann vom 04.05. bis 13.05. auf den Keys (Marathon). Diesmal nehm ich meinen Guide gleich aus Deutschland mit...  Michi ist erfahrener Salzwasser-Fliegenfischer, der auch schon auf Kuba Tarpons mit der Fliege gefangen hat.  Der Zielfisch ist auch diesmal Tarpon und er versucht es ausschliesslich mit der Fliegenpeitsche, während ich mir die Option auf die Spinnrute mal noch nicht nehmen lasse.  So wie diesmal werde ich wohl nie wieder abschneidern...
War auch gar nicht so einfach ein Flatskiff-Boot zu bekommen. Aber Capt. Hooks hatte dann doch noch eines für uns übrig. Im Mai sind halt auch jede Menge Tarpon-Tournaments auf den Keys. 

Schade, dass wir genau dann wieder Marathon verlassen wenn ihr zwei aufschlagt. Wir werden halt schonmal a bisserl für Euch anfüttern... #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Volker wir wünschen Dir natürlich ein big PETRI! Hoffentlich beruhigt sich endlich der Wind da drüben!

@Guifri
Ich hoffe das uns der Vulkan verschont, sonst schwimme ich einfach rüber!


----------



## guifri (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Schei.ße...mein gelobtes Land ist in Gefahr.

Im Sommer kann ich den Strand putzen#d Darf nicht wahr sein, dass die nicht in der Lage sind so ein Loch zu stopfen......


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Es ist wirklich zum Verzweifeln!!!! Das ist eine Katastrophe, was da alles kaputtgeht.


----------



## guifri (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hoffen wir nur, dass das Öl nicht noch die Strömung entlang Florida langkommt...#d


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

..... in 5 Tagen geht es endlich wieder los nach Florida!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hopefully lassen Euch Öl und Asche in Frieden #6
 Wünsche Euch nen schicken Urlaub und ein gutes Augenmaß beim Kofferpacken


----------



## Volker2809 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus Florida. Leider hats mit Tarponangeln nicht geklappt, da mein Angelspezi aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen musste. Wird aber sicherlich nachgeholt. 

Was das Wetter angeht war es bis gestern noch sehr windig und das Wasser ist überall sehr aufgewühlt. 
Das Wasser im Golf ist auch noch sehr kalt gewesen. Ich kenn es von all den anderen Floridatrips als Badewannenwarm. Aber diesmal hat man niemanden schwimmen gesehen - so kalt war das Meer. 
Die Öl-Katastrophe wird sich hoffentlich nicht bis auf die Keys auswirken, auch wenn einige Experten davon ausgehen. Es wird sogar erwartet dass der Strom das Öl komplett nach unten trägt und dann sogar an der Atlantikseite wieder hoch an Miami vorbei. Unvorstellbar was das für Auswirkungen hätte... Ich hoffe, dass sich die Experten da getäuscht haben. 

In Boca Grande hat mir ein Guide erzählt, dass heuer kaum Tarpons gefangen wurden. Sie sind noch unterwegs vom Norden. 

@Petra und Robert: Hab Euch noch ein paar Sachen im Bass Pro übrig gelassen....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Im Moment hat es 29,7 Grad im Schatten und Wind 3.2 km/h - somit erwärmt es sich doch langsam bis wir da sind.

Leider heute die Schreckensnachricht ASCHE-ALARM!!!! Wieder einmal sind die Flughäfen gesperrt und wir hoffen innständig, dass sich alles bis Donnerstag beruhigt. Zur Ölkatastrophe gibt es auch keine positiveren Nachrichten.

Im Moment haben wir alles gepackt und hoffen planmässig starten zu können und vorort die besten Vorraussetzungen vorzufinden.
Die ersten beiden Tage werden wir in Miami verbringen und mal sehen, ob sie die roten Teppiche von Volker (der im Kaufrausch war  ) bereits wieder eingerollt haben! Anschließend geht´s auf die Keys und wir werden wieder LIVE berichten. Bis dahin!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi Fischmäulchen!

Ich drück Euch alle meine zehn Daumen das Ihr 
Eure Reise so antreten könnt wie Ihr Euch das vorgestellt habt. #6


----------



## guifri (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi Petra,

das MUSS klappen. 

Ölmäßig hoffe ich, dass die das bald mal in den Griff bekommen. Aber ich denke, die Region in den Keys sollte nicht so schnell betroffen sein. 

Die Aschewolke verzieht sich auch wieder 

Was mir mehr Sorgen macht, ist der verdammte Wind. Für übermorgen sind schon wieder 25 bis 30 mph vorhergesagt und davor ist es auch nicht viel ruhiger.

Hoffen wir mal, dass das die nächsten Wochen  nachlässt. Mein Zeitfenster ist eh verdammt knapp (max. 6 Boots- udn Angeltage).


Ich freue mich schon auf die Woche. AB-Treff in Marathon...:vik:


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hallo Petra und Robert,
wünsche euch eine Mega - Urlaub und lasst uns wieder dran teilhaben wie bisher, ist immer ne klasse Sache.


----------



## jens37 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

hallo @all
wollte mal fragen wie das mit der Fishing Licence ist wenn ich ein Bootssteg am Haus habe am Saltzwasserkanal brauch ich da eine oder nicht??

Gruß Jens


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. September 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Natürlich brauchst Du eine, kostet aber nicht die Welt.
https://www1.fl.wildlifelicense.com/start.php


----------



## jens37 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Hi
Vielen Dank für die Auskunft, dann kann es ja losgehen
Abflug 10.10 

MfG Jens


----------



## sei (20. September 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Melde mich zurück nach 2 Wochen Florida.
Eines vorweg; war dort um Urlaub; nicht primär zum angeln. Habe von Key-West aus eine Offshore-Ausfahrt gemacht und konnte einen Thun und einen Barracuda erbeuten. Der Thun durfte mit. Den haben wir dann abends im Hotel zubereiten lassen! Der Hammer!!!:vik:
Der Barracuda konnte sich bei der Landung befreien, galt aber wohl als gefangen, weil der Guide das Vorfach bereits gegriffen hatte.
Das absolute Highlight aber war folgendes. der Kaptain rief auf einmahl "There is a whale!" und fuhr natürlich sofort in die Richtung. Da trieb ein toter Pottwal an der Oberfläche und ca. 20-25 Tigerhaie waren den Kadaver am "Zerlegen"! Was für ein Schauspiel! Das war wie im Discovery-Channel!|supergri
Die angeboteten Köderfische nahmen die Biester leider nicht; wir hatten wohl auch nicht die richtigen Köder mit! Da waren wirklich riesige Tiete dabei. Selbst die Guides hatten so etwas bisher noch nicht gesehen!

Vom Strand aus konnte ich dann in Fort Myers noch einige Ladyfish erbeuten. Hab zwar einige Snooks gesehen und angeworfen. Die wollten aber nicht!|uhoh:
Die Bilder von den Haien sind nicht so gut geworden. Werde aber veruchen welche hier reinzustellen.


----------



## guifri (20. September 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

sei, brauchste nicht..hier gibt´s nen bericht zu wal und tigerhaien 

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...southbound-sportfishing-key-west-tiger-sharks


----------



## sei (21. September 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*

Danke guifri!

Saustark oder?!

Live war das noch besser!


----------



## guifri (21. September 2010)

*AW: Florida Fishing 2010*



sei schrieb:


> Danke guifri!
> 
> Saustark oder?!
> 
> Live war das noch besser!



ja, hätte ich auch gerne gesehen ... ich hab´s nur zufällig am gleichen tag im amiforum gelesen!!!


----------

